# Bloodied, but unbound



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

For a two month period ending about two weeks ago, life had been shit.  Without a doubt they rank as two of the worst months of my life.  The details don't matter.  Fuck it though.  I'm still here, going strong and getting back into the swing of things.  Bloodied, but unbound, baby.

Some notes about my workouts: I'm getting back into things after an hiatus of over two months, so I'm still getting a feel for where I am at, weight wise.  So you'll see some of my weights jump by 5, 10, or even 15 pounds.  I'm also trying some new exercises (or exercises that that I haven't tried in a long time), so again, you'll see some jumping weights.  Then again, if I doubt my form, the weight wont change at all and you get to ask, "Why didn't you add any weight after doing 165 @ 6?"

Goals: I don't have any.  I can't decide where I'm going until I know where I'm at.  I figure I should know after a couple of weeks.

Diet: I eat 5 times a day.  About every 3.5 hours or so.  I also tend to snack on vegetables continuously throughout the day.  I get plenty of water, in the form of foods, water, and diet soda.  Yeah, I've heard that diet soda is evil, but I like it and it fits into my diet.  My meals consist of foods (not all inclusive) such as oatmeal, NP, 2 slices of wheat bread, chicken, sirloin steak, Thai rice, twice-baked potatoes, 2% milk, and any and every fruit and vegetable I can lay my hands on.  I take a multi-vitamin and multi-mineral for insurance.  I go pretty easy on Saturdays.  I don't eat crap all day, but I allow myself to eat shit like chocolate.  I'm not a professional bodybuilder, so don't cough up lung.

Supplements: In additional to those mentioned above, I take glucosamine/chondroitin, MSM, calcium/magnesium.  I also take 3g of creatine every AM and PM.  If I workout on those days, I take it right after my workout with my post-workout shake.

Volume and Intensity:  My goal is to workout 5 days a week, two times a day, for about 16 to 20 sets per workout.  My RI are 1.5 to 2 minutes for smaller muscles and 2 to 3 minutes for larger muscles.  My rep range with be 4-6.  I'll be doing about 80%-85% of my 1RM, never training to failure.

Functional vs. Individual Muscles: I'm not doing a push/pull split, I'm working out by individual muscles.  Why you ask?  Because I lack the equipment to do a good push/pull split.  I workout at home and lack some key pieces of equipment.  Such is life.

Unilateral: I have a some imbalances from right to left.  They're not major, but I'm going to correct them.  I'm going to accomplish this with a lot of DB exercises.  Technically, if you have an imbalance, your supposed to give up the BB.  Well...that ain't gonna happen.  You can take my BB when you pry it from my cold, dead, hands.  It'll be easier to get it out of my left hand, but you still work for it.

Tempo: I use different tempos depending on the muscle, the exercise, and the reps that I use.

Knowing what I'm doing:  Not fucking likely.


The next back & biceps day will look a lot different from today's.  

I'm not sure if there is an ISO standard for tempo notation, but for me '1/x/3/x' means 1 sec. concentric, no squeeze at the top, 3 sec. eccentric, no pause at the bottom.  Oh, and I'll be using 'weight @ reps' format to fuck with your head.

AM
T-bar Row (RI 3, 1/1/3/x):
165 @ 6
165 @ 6
165 @ 6
165 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Lying Row: (RI 3, 1/1/3/x):
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
- Add 5

BB Shrug (RI 3, 1/2/3/x):
200 @ 6
220 @ 6
220 @ 4
230 @ 4

DB Shrug (RI 3, 1/2/3/x):
55 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6


PM
Standing Alt. DB Curls (2 RI, 1/1/3/x):
30 @ 6
35 @ 6
40 @ 6
40 @ 4

Hammer Curl (2 RI, 1/1/3/x):
35 @ 6
35 @ 6
40 @ 4
40 @ 4

Face-down DB Curls (RI 2, 1/x/3/x):
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 4

DB Wrist Curl (RI 2, 1/1/1/x):
25 @ 12
20 @ 11

Reverse Curl - EZ Bar (RI 2, 1/x/3/x):
20 @ 12
20 @ 12


29/08/2006
KW: back, biceps


----------



## MyK (Aug 28, 2006)

cool man! I'll be sure to stop by to see how you progress!!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow you have a journal.   


Can you handle alot of volume?  I ask because that seems like a good amount of volume, and alot of people have trouble with it.


However, if you are just getting back into it, you can probably have a voluminous routine and still make nice gains.  In a month from now you may need to consider lowering the volume and deloading.


----------



## fufu (Aug 28, 2006)

Go DOMS! You certainly have more a sense of what you are doing compared to your average gym-goer.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2006)

Holy shit.  That is a gung-ho return to the gym.  Be careful with that, and good luck.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> cool man! I'll be sure to stop by to see how you progress!!



Thanks for the support MyK.  And here I though you didn't like me.



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Go DOMS! You certainly have more a sense of what you are doing compared to your average gym-goer.



Thanks for the kind words fufu.  Actually, it was principally your journal that prompted me to do mine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 28, 2006)

Very inspirational DOMS. Good luck, not that you need it, you seem pretty determined.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Wow you have a journal.
> 
> 
> Can you handle alot of volume?  I ask because that seems like a good amount of volume, and alot of people have trouble with it.
> ...



A fair question.  Yes, I think that I can handle it.  Granted I won't know for certain until a month or so from now.

It takes a lot for me to really feel like I've worked out.  Hell, I didn't even sweat during todays workouts until the last exercise of each workout.  Yeah, I know, sweat isn't a valid indicator of intensity, but it has to count for something.  Plus, I just haven't felt...well, like I've _worked out_ with the routines I've done in the past.  That's not to say that I haven't made progress, far from it, but I know I can go harder.

And thanks for the support.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Holy shit.  That is a gung-ho return to the gym.  Be careful with that, and good luck.



Actually, I'm going to amp it up just a bit more.  My safety net is proper form.  The very rep that it falters, set over.  I'm going to try to include how I feel in my journal.  I'm on a constant watch for any signs of over training, especially poor sleep.

Thanks for the luck!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Very inspirational DOMS. Good luck, not that you need it, you seem pretty determined.




Hell yes I need the luck. 

My whole life I've refused to be put down by anyone or anything...and here I am. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

DOMS said:


> For a two month period ending about two weeks ago, life had been shit.  Without a doubt they rank as two of the worst months of my life.  The details don't matter.  Fuck it though.  I'm still here, going strong and getting back into the swing of things.  Bloodied, but unbound, baby.




Those anal fissures sure do get messy.

Here, use this...

Recovery Journal
Hours of sleep- 
Sleep quality-
Sleep interrupted-
Muscle soreness-
Joint soreness-
Geneal fatigue-
Desire to train-
Motivation-
Morning HR-

Everything is on a 10 point scale except for hours of sleep and sleep interrupted which are just objective numerical answers.  Can't remember where I ripped it from, I think Sports Power.  It helped when I used it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Those anal fissures sure do get messy.



You said we didn't have to use KY.  Lying bitch.



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here, use this...
> 
> Recovery Journal
> Hours of sleep-
> ...



Thanks.  This is exactly what I need.  I'll include this at the end of each workout day.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 28, 2006)

I would do it first thing every morning, which is what the author recommended.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I would do it first thing every morning, which is what the author recommended.



Done.  Thanks again.


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck wirth your goals, if I were you I would add more Bicep isolation work to your workout.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 28, 2006)

GL bud. these past two months have been pretty bad for me too but as someone once said, life works in waves so when some bad shit happens the good stuff is just around the corner.

i'll be starting a journal in about 1.5 weeks when my school begins and i tighten up my life in more ways than one.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 6 (I went to sleep late)
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 1 (I woke up to piss, went right back to sleep)
Muscle soreness: 2
Joint soreness: 0
Geneal fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: Damn, I forgot to ask Dale what 'HR' stood for...


29/08/2006


----------



## MyK (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Recovery Journal
> 
> 
> Hours of sleep: 6 (I went to sleep late)
> ...




 heart rate!



DOMS said:


> Thanks for the support MyK.  And here I *though* you didn't like me.



 whatever, If I give that vibe off its because I'm a prick!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright Doms, I'm glad to see you have started a journal. Good luck with everything, and  Iwill be checking in to how your progress is coming.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

Yanick said:


> GL bud. these past two months have been pretty bad for me too but as someone once said, life works in waves so when some bad shit happens the good stuff is just around the corner.
> 
> i'll be starting a journal in about 1.5 weeks when my school begins and i tighten up my life in more ways than one.



Sorry to hear it's been shitty for you too.  Have you replaced your car yet?  

I like your wave theory, but I think I'm growing too cynical for it.  One things for certain, it's not anything like a box of chocolates...

As for "tighten up my life in more ways than one", that's what I did.  It's funny, the worse life get, the faster you find out who's crap you don't need.

I'll keep an eye out for your journal.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> heart rate!



D'oh!  Too late...  I'll include it tomorrow.





MyK said:


> whatever, If I give that vibe off its because I'm a prick!



Cool.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Good luck wirth your goals, if I were you I would add more Bicep isolation work to your workout.




Thanks for the support!  

You don't think that 12 sets for biceps (plus all the indirect work) is enough?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Alright Doms, I'm glad to see you have started a journal. Good luck with everything, and  Iwill be checking in to how your progress is coming.




Thanks KelJu.  I appreciate the support.


----------



## fufu (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the kind words fufu.  Actually, it was principally your journal that prompted me to do mine.



lawl, cool. We're all in the same boat here at IM.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 29, 2006)

Lawl, i wanna see some big numbers in this journal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 29, 2006)

^ 900000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> You don't think that 12 sets for biceps (plus all the indirect work) is enough?


I never do less than 18 sets of bicep isolation work, but do what works for you.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

I took a beating today.  Apparently, 5.7 hours of sleep is insufficient if you're doing a high volume workout.  My eyes feel like marbles wrapped in sandpaper.  Lesson learned.

I dragged ass from noon until I did my PM workout.   After that I felt okay. 

AM
DB Shouler Press (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
25 @ 6

DB Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
10 @ 6
15 @ 6
20 @ 6
20 @ 6

DB Seated Rear Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/x/2/x)
15 @ 6
15 @ 6
15 @ 6
20 @ 5

DB Lying External Rotation (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
10 @ 6
15 @ 6
15 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Lying Internal Rotation (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
15 @ 6
15 @ 6
15 @ 6
- Add 5

PM
Skullcrusher (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
30 @ 6
35 @ 6
40 @ 6
45 @ 6
- Add 5

Kickbacks (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6

One-arm Triceps Extension (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
 - I felt a bit of pinch in my left shoulder



29/08/2006
KW: Delts, Deltoid, Triceps, Pain,


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I never do less than 18 sets of bicep isolation work, but do what works for you.



Are you serious?  18 sets of *isolation *exercises?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

My modified routine:

I'll work 2 days on, 1 day off.

Day 1a: Back (3 exercises x 4 sets), Biceps (3 x 4)
Day 1b: Quads (3 x 3), Hamstrings (3 x 3)

Day 2a: Delts (3 x 4), Delt Rotation (2 x 4), Calves (2 x 5)
Day 2b: Triceps (3 x 3), Chest (3 x 3), Forearms (2 x 5)

Day 3a: Hamstrings (3 x 4), Quads (3 x 4)
Day 3b: Back (3 x 3), Biceps (3 x 3)

Day 4a: Chest (3 x 4), Triceps (3 x 4)
Day 4b: Delts (3 x 3), Delt Rotation (2 x 3), Waist (2 x 5)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Are you serious?  18 sets of *isolation *exercises?





> Standing Alt. DB Curls (2 RI, 1/1/3/x):
> 30 @ 6
> 35 @ 6
> 40 @ 6
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


>



No concentration curls or preachers to be seen.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear it's been shitty for you too.  Have you replaced your car yet?



no, still fighting with the insurance company over my money. and she's actually sueing me now  



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I like your wave theory, but I think I'm growing too cynical for it.  One things for certain, it's not anything like a box of chocolates...
> 
> As for "tighten up my life in more ways than one", that's what I did.  It's funny, the worse life get, the faster you find out who's crap you don't need.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your journal.



the wave theory helps me get through those low points in my life  thought it might help others to.

yea, when you eliminate unwanted stress and complications in your life it seems as though you achieve a little sense of balance and everything seems a little brighter.

your journal looks good, i don't really like the body part training but you've been around long enough to know the cons and pros of both. let's see you throwin around some big weights


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

Yanick said:


> no, still fighting with the insurance company over my money. and she's actually sueing me now



What's her basis?





Yanick said:


> the wave theory helps me get through those low points in my life  thought it might help others to.



I wasn't crapping on your theory, just point out that I'm cynical. 



Yanick said:


> yea, when you eliminate unwanted stress and complications in your life it seems as though you achieve a little sense of balance and everything seems a little brighter.



Damn straight.  I feels good to get the crap out of your life.



Yanick said:


> your journal looks good, i don't really like the body part training but you've been around long enough to know the cons and pros of both. let's see you throwin around some big weights



Plus, I don't really have a choice.  There's a distinct lack of equipment.  I figure I'll know my current capabilities in a few weeks, then I set ambitious goals and go for it!


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Are you serious?  18 sets of *isolation *exercises?


In about 5 weeks time yes


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> In about 5 weeks time yes


What do you consider an isolation exercise?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Yanick said:


> GL bud. these past two months have been pretty bad for me too but as someone once said, life works in waves so when some bad shit happens the good stuff is just around the corner.
> 
> i'll be starting a journal in about 1.5 weeks when my school begins and i tighten up my life in more ways than one.



I believe this to be true also. I also think you have to grab the good waves and ride it out for as long as it will take you.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What do you consider an isolation exercise?


DB, BB, Hammer, ect curls. Lateral raises, hamstring curls, tricep ext, shrugs, flys.....ect...ect.

If I were you I would drop to 8 sets ( and 8 sets is still very high) of bicep work.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> DB, BB, Hammer, ect curls. Lateral raises, hamstring curls, *tricep ext*, shrugs, flys.....ect...ect.
> 
> If I were you I would* drop to 8 sets* ( and 8 sets is still very high) of bicep work.




You were saying 18 and now you're saying 8?  If you're fucking around, take it somewhere else.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You were saying 18 and now you're saying 8?  If you're fucking around, take it somewhere else.


I said I do 18 sets of bicep isolation work per month total.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I said I do 18 sets of bicep isolation work per month total.



Oh, okay.  Sorry.

I find that my body takes well to high reps.  But I'll give it a shot.  I'll cut back to two exercises per workout.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 29, 2006)

You can also hit muscles like Bi's very nicely with compound exersizes, like weighted chinups.  Actually some peoples arms grow better that way.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: *8*
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 1 (I woke up to piss, went right back to sleep)
Muscle soreness: 3
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 88 BPM (I forgot to take it right as I woke up)

I have sore throat.  It's a little too soon for a weakened immune system, so I'll chock it up to bad luck.

All-in-all, I feel pretty damn good and have a good outlook for the day.

Today is an off day, so I'll replace working out with reading from my NSCA book.


30/08/2006


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You can also hit muscles like Bi's very nicely with compound exersizes, like weighted chinups.  Actually some peoples arms grow better that way.




I'll try to find a pull up device that I can use at home.  I don't have the room for a full cage + pull-up bar and none of my door have enough side room to use an in door device (they're all near corners).

As for ditching bicep specific exercises: not yet.  I'll stick with the routine I've outlined so far.  If I see little or no improvement, then I'll give you idea a try.

Thanks for the help, BigDyl.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Morning HR: 88 BPM (I forgot to take it right as I woke up)



That's very high, but if you're sick it makes sense.  I would make sure you have sat stillcomfortably for about 5 minutes before taking your morning resting HR, it helps with comparing later readings.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> That's very high, but if you're sick it makes sense.  I would make sure you have sat stillcomfortably for about 5 minutes before taking your morning resting HR, it helps with comparing later readings.



I plan to keep my watch next to my bed so that I can measure my BPM without even getting up.

Yeah, I figured it was high due to illness.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What's her basis?



i have no idea bro. i got a letter that she is sueing me and my lawyer told me that its nothing and that she is picking at straws now, or maybe just talked to a dumbshit lawyer.

the police says motor vehicle 1 (her), mv 2 and witness all state that mv 1 made a right turn from the inner most causing the collision.

my lawyer says that he has never seen such a one sided polic report and that i'm good to go.

they are holding my money for my car because they say that 'inner most lane' may be interpreted a couple of different ways 




			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> Plus, I don't really have a choice.  There's a distinct lack of equipment.  I figure I'll know my current capabilities in a few weeks, then I set ambitious goals and go for it!



you have your shit together bro and with the support system of this website its all cake


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

Yanick said:


> i have no idea bro. i got a letter that she is sueing me and my lawyer told me that its nothing and that she is picking at straws now, or maybe just talked to a dumbshit lawyer.
> 
> * the police says motor vehicle 1 (her), mv 2 and witness all state that mv 1 made a right turn from the inner most causing the collision.*
> 
> ...



I see this shit all the time.  I also love it when they change from the fast lane (on the freeway) to the right-most lane in under two seconds.  





Yanick said:


> you have your shit together bro and with the support system of this website its all cake



You really think so?  Sometimes I wonder.   Personally, I _*like *_to do body part training and high volume workouts.  This flies against conventional wisdom, not to mention the opinions of many people on this site.

Meh...maybe I was born a decade too late.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I see this shit all the time.  I also love it when they change from the fast lane (on the freeway) to the right-most lane in under two seconds.



yea then they flip you off for honking at them when they almost t-bone you. i love my bmw brakes for situations like that, when people piss me off i get in front and brake check them for a little while. having a manual helps because when they try going around you downshift into third, get in front and brake check again.



			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> You really think so?  Sometimes I wonder.   Personally, I _*like *_to do body part training and high volume workouts.  This flies against conventional wisdom, not to mention the opinions of many people on this site.
> 
> Meh...maybe I was born a decade too late.



you've been around this forum for a while now and have a good grasp of all the basic concepts. what you want to do with them is up to you. do what you enjoy and watch how your body responds, if its negative then switch things up. you know the drill.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

Yanick said:


> yea then they f*lip you off for honking at them* when they almost t-bone you. i love my bmw brakes for situations like that, when people piss me off i get in front and brake check them for a little while. having a manual helps because when they try going around you downshift into third, get in front and brake check again.



Two years ago, I rode my bike to and from work every day which was about 8 miles each way.  One day this dumbass chick almost hits me as she was driving out of a parking lot and then give me a shitty look for getting in her way.



Yanick said:


> you've been around this forum for a while now and have a good grasp of all the basic concepts. what you want to do with them is up to you. do what you enjoy and watch how your body responds, if its negative then switch things up. you know the drill.



And bingo was his name-o.  I thnk that the current program will really work for my body type/genetics;  But like you said, if it doesn't, I'll replace it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

And now the embarrassing stuff:

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 225 lbs.

Neck: 16"
Chest: 44.75"
L. Bicep: 15"
R. Bicep: 15.25"
Waist: 44"
L. Quad: 27"
R. Quad: 27"
L. Calf: 16.5"
R. Calf: 16.75

I gained quite a bit of fat during those two months.  The kooky thing is that it is mostly on my abs.  Oh well, something to work on.

For fun, RHR: 80 BPM.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 30, 2006)

I just wanted to say, there is nothing wrong with a body part split.  I don't particularly like them, but as long as you balance out the volume of the various movements and then segment it based on body parts so that you don't create muscular imbalances, you're good to go.  It's just easier to design a more balanced program splitting up the days based on movements.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I just wanted to say, there is nothing wrong with a body part split.  I don't particularly like them, but as long as you balance out the volume of the various movements and then segment it based on body parts so that you don't create muscular imbalances, you're good to go.  It's just easier to design a more balanced program splitting up the days based on movements.



Thanks CP.  That's exactly what I'm doing.  I've assessed my imbalances, which is (for example) why I'm making sure to include plenty of unilateral exercises. I just like targeting a muscle and beating the crap out of it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 7
Sleep quality: 9  (Had a bit of a stuffed up nose. Had problems going to sleep)
Sleep interrupted: 1 (I woke up to piss, went right back to sleep)
Muscle soreness: 0
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 80 BPM


My throat is still a bit sore.



31/08/2006


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 31, 2006)

Lawl, I hate when I wake up to piss.  This happens every night though.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, I hate when I wake up to piss.  This happens every night though.




Same here.  The good thing is that I go right back to sleep.  But think of it this way BigDyl: the alternative is so much worse.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Sometimes...life is pretty damn good.  I did a measley 250 lbs. calf raise and my 5 year old boy thinks I'm Superman.


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

lawl, it's DOMS Jr!


----------



## Decker (Aug 31, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, it's DOMS Jr!


Conversely, 
DOMS, Sr.  ...Well, that explains the trips to the can in the dead of night to take a squirt.

Great job on your journal.  The volume of your w/os is staggering.  Coupled w/ your attention to diet, I think you'll see some really good progress.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Decker said:


> Conversely,
> DOMS, Sr.  ...Well, that explains the trips to the can in the dead of night to take a squirt.
> 
> Great job on your journal.  The volume of your w/os is staggering.  Coupled w/ your attention to diet, I think you'll see some really good progress.



Must I remind you who's the most _*senior *_here?  

Attentions to...uhhh...where you talking about something?

Yeah, I eat pretty well.  Actually, I'm eating better than ever before.  Which reminds me, I never mentioned my kcal/day goal: 3300. Roughly 25% fat/ 35% protein / 40% carbs.  That gives me about 1.2 grams of protein per pound.  A decent chunk of which is beef, chicken, and fish.

I absolutely enjoy working out with this volume.  The only downside is that nothing, and I mean nothing, can be off.  I got too little sleep just _one night _and it felt like I got the crap beat out of me.

Have a nice trip slacker.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

Today has been a damn fine day.

Working with high volume seems to have changed the "nature" of my DOMS (the physiological response).  Yeah, the mechanism of DOMS hasn't changed, the feeling of it has.  It used to be that the DOMS had an acute pain and seemed to feel as though it was at the surface of my muscles.  Now is seems to be more deep-seated and diffused.  I'm not sure what, if anything, this might mean.  Hell, it just might all be in my head.  Meh.

AM
Romanian Dead-lifts (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
200 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 3

Single-leg Split-squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
- I cranked out a couple of reps and the realized that I didn't have the balance needed to do these right after doing my DLs.  My balance isn't the best to begin with.  I'll replace these for the next workout.

Lying Curls - 2/1 method (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
45 @ 6
50 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 5
- first time

Calf Raise
200 @ 12
220 @ 12
230 @ 12
250 @ 11
250 @ 10


PM
T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
170 @ 6
170 @ 6
175 @ 6

DB Lying Row (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
40 @ 6
45 @ 6
50 @ 6
- Add 5

BB Shrugs (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
230 @ 6
230 @ 6
235 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Shrugs (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
70 @ 6

DB Curl (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
40 @ 6
40 @ 6
40 @ 4

Side-bends (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
50 @ 10
50 @ 10
50 @ 10
- first time
- Add 5



31/08/2006
KW: legs, quads, hamstrings, calves, back, obliques


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Today has been a damn fine day.
> 
> Working with high volume seems to have changed the "nature" of my DOMS (the physiological response).  Yeah, the mechanism of DOMS hasn't changed, the feeling of it has.  It used to be that the DOMS had an acute pain and seemed to feel as though it was at the surface of my muscles.  Now is seems to be more deep-seated and diffused.  I'm not sure what, if anything, this might mean.  Hell, it just might all be in my head.  Meh.
> 
> ...





You are the first I have ever seen to utilize a two-o-day approach without using AAS. I am looking forward to seeing how this works for you.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2006)

I know you said never to failure.  How far short of failure are you stopping?  I would think you would have to stop a good 2 or maybe 3 reps short of failure with this kind of volume for any extended period of time.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking impressive, DOMS. Id never be able to keep this sorta volume up.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I know you said never to failure.  How far short of failure are you stopping?  I would think you would have to stop a good 2 or maybe 3 reps short of failure with this kind of volume for any extended period of time.



You are correct.  That determines whether or not I add weight.  For example, if I do 4 sets of 6, but I felt that I pushed to close to failure, I won't add any weight to the next workout.

It's hard to quantify though.  I don't stop too soon either.  I guess I get to the point where I have to "reach down" and do one, maybe two, more reps.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Looking impressive, DOMS. Id never be able to keep this sorta volume up.



Who says that I can?   That's yet to be determined.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 7
Sleep quality: 9  (Had a bit of a stuffed up nose.)
Sleep interrupted: 1 (I woke up for a phone call, but not to go piss.)
Muscle soreness: 2
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 80 BPM


My throat is okay, but I'm congested. So, even though today is a workout day, I'm doing to take it off to shake this cold.  I'm going to take some NyQuil tonigh, go to sleep early, and wake up sans the alarm clock.

NyQuil, NyQuil, NyQuil, we love you, you giant fucking 'Q'.









01/09/2006


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Who says that I can?   That's yet to be determined.



Well, then good luck  we're all behind ya.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Well, then good luck  we're all behind ya.




I really appreciate that, man.  It's a good bit of fun.


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Well, then good luck  we're all behind ya.



Like, _really_ behind you DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Like, _really_ behind you DOMS.



Squat thrusts?  Gary, is that you?


----------



## fufu (Sep 1, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Squat thrusts?  Gary, is that you?



Yes, Ace.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Like, _really_ behind you DOMS.



Damn right. Post-training testosterone spikes do that to me.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 10
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 0
Muscle soreness: 5
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 72 BPM


Game on!

I feel like 200%.  I've got some intense DOMS, but everything else is great.

02/09/2006


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

You're just cruising along nicely.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Looks like the NyQuil did it for you.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)

Lawl, I always get sleepowned on saturday nights.  I think I got 11 hours last night.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, I always get sleepowned on saturday nights.  I think I got 11 hours last night.




You must not have gotten sleepowned enough, today is Saturday, and last night was Friday night.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2006)

I did Decline DB Triceps Extensions for the first time today.  They're a great triceps exercise.  They hit the tris like few other exercises.

I'm also trying something different for my shoulders.  I'm going to pre-exhaust them and then hit them with a compound movement. I'll do Seated BB Shoulder Presses so that I can't put any English on it.

Today's quote of the day: "Women are like Voltron, the more you hook up, the better it gets." - Tucker

AM
DB Bench Press (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
65 @ 6

Fly (RI 3, 1/1/2/x)
50 @ 6
50 @ 6
50 @ 6
50 @ 6
- Add 5

Skullcrusher (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
50 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 4

Decline DB Triceps Extension (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 4
25 @ 4

Kickback (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
- Add 5

PM
DB Front Raise (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
20 @ 6
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Seated Rear Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
20 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

Seated BB Shoulder Press (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
55 @ 6
75 @ 6
85 @ 6
- Add 5

Reverse Curl (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
25 @ 10
25 @ 10
30 @ 10
35 @ 10
35 @ 8





02/09/2006
KW: pecs, chest, tri, triceps, delts, shoulder, forearms


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

Recovery Journal

Hours of sleep: 8
Sleep quality: 9 (My arm fell asleep)
Sleep interrupted: 1
Muscle soreness: 5
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 1
Desire to train: 9
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 72 BPM

For the last few weeks, I've been trying to get into the habit of sleeping on my side (I used to sleep face-down).  I don't have the position right just yet and caused my right arm to fall asleep, which woke me up.

I must be picking up some cumulative fatigue, I had to fight a bit to get up and workout and not go back to sleep.  I got out of bed 30 minutes later than I had planned.  Now that I'm up though, I'm gung ho!

03/09/2006


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

I felt very motivated for this workout.  The lethargy I felt this morning is gone.

On a cosmetic note, I think I've ruptured some blood vessels on the top, and front, of my traps.  I'm led to believe that this is perfectly normal.

I tried the DB Reverse Calf Raises for the first time today.  They blow, and not in the good Heidi Fleiss kinda way.   I couldn't get enough weight with the DB to really hit my calves (I used about 250 for standard calf raise).  So next time I'm going to try them with a BB.

I've also done Zercher Good-mornings for the first time.  Damn, these are a great hamstring exercise.  They're almost as good as Romanian Dead-lifts.  It almost felt like an isolation exercise.  Great stuff!!!

AM
T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
- Not a solid enough hold at the top

DB Lying Row (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
60 @ 4

BB Shrug (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
235 @ 6
240 @ 6
240 @ 6
245 @ 5

DB Shrug (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
- Not a solid enough hold at the top

EZ Curl (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
40 @ 6
40 @ 6
40 @ 6
45 @ 6
- Add 5

Hammer Curl (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
40 @ 4
40 @ 4
40 @ 1
40 @ 0
- My biceps were shot.

PM
Back Squat (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
215 @ 6
215 @ 6
215 @ 6
- Add 5

Zercher Good-morning (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
65 @ 6
85 @ 6
95 @ 6
- First time
- Add 5

Leg Extension - 2/1 (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
60 @ 6
70 @ 6
80 @ 6
- Add 10

DB Reverse Calf Raise (RI 2, 1/1/1/x)
60 @ 6
70 @ 6
80 @ 6
- Meh, these suck.  BB next time.

03/09/2006
KW: back, biceps, quads, hamstrings, calves


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2006)

Good to see you are expirmenting with come cool movements.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 9
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 0
Muscle soreness: 4
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 76 BPM


In the past I didn't give too much thought to recovery beyond nutrition.  Now though, with the high volume, I'm focusing a lot on the various methods to aid in recovery.  I tried the first one yesterday.  It's the simple cold & hot shower.

Well, I'll tell you it works great.  I even have a crappy empirical example to prove it.  My shower head is detachable, so I used it to do my quads, hamsting, & calves.  The astute reader will notice that I missed one crucial piece of anatomy: the glutes.  Now, my lower half feels great except for my ass...I feel like a prison bitch.  Yeah... 

My point, the simple 30 seconds of cold water followed by 2 minutes of hot water works great.  Just make sure you don't forget anything.

04/09/2006


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking good, man! Im sure the calve raises will be better with a barbell.

I had a quick go of them the other day but didnt like them too much. the movement was too weird .

Hows the insane frequency youre using working out for you?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Hows the insane frequency youre using working out for you?



Before I go on, I need to state that I've been doing above average intensity workouts for three weeks before starting my journal.  So, anything I say reflects this.

It's worked great for me.  I've seen some real growth in my delts, backs, and calves.  Actually, I've seen improvements in every area of my body, but I've been prioritizing these, so they're getting the best results.  My body seems to be reacting very well to the high intensity.  By intensity, I don't just mean the volume.  I also mean the shorter RI, the 3 second eccentric (tempo), and coming as close to maxing out on the load without hitting failure.

Several people have made mention of my having more muscle.  I should point out that I'm also eating cleaner than ever before.  I stay very close to my 3200 kcal/day goal while eating healthy.  So I'm benefiting from both more muscle and decreasing fat.  Hell, I'm wearing a shirt, that a month ago fit fine, that is now snug across the back and shoulders.  It's a shame, I really like this shirt.  I lament that I didn't take measurements a month ago.  I still need to get my BF measured.  I'll try to do this during week.

The real question is: how long can I keep this up?  It this program a viable, long-term, program?  Or will I find that I hit the wall some time in the next few weeks?  Will I blow out my CNS?  Will I start to experience injury training so close to the read line?  Only time will tell.

Short answer: Hell yes!


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, one of the best journals I've read so far.
I really enjoy how thorough you are.  I am, in fact, going to bookmark your journal.

I think I will be starting one of my own soon, now that school has started again.

Keep up the good work DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

FrankT said:
			
		

> Wow, one of the best journals I've read so far.
> I really enjoy how thorough you are.  I am, in fact, going to bookmark your journal.
> 
> I think I will be starting one of my own soon, now that school has started again.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words FrankT.  I'm trying to make my journal as useful as I can, both to me and to others.

Yes, start a journal.  It'll help keep your workouts moving forward.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 6.5
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 1 (bathroom)
Muscle soreness: 3
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 76 BPM


Feeling solid, though I probably end up paying later in the day for not getting 7 or more hours of sleep.

05/09/2006


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

I was just reading Emma-Leigh's journal and something just hit me: I haven't been feeling any burn (lactic acid) during my workouts.  I suppose that's a function of doing low rep ranges, but I'm pretty sure that I used to get a burn even during low rep ranges.  Come to think of it, even with those exercises that I do higher reps on (calfs & forearms), I don't get a burn their either.

Just FYI.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I was just reading Emma-Leigh's journal and something just hit me: I haven't been feeling any burn (lactic acid) during my workouts.  I suppose that's a function of doing low rep ranges, but I'm pretty sure that I used to get a burn even during low rep ranges.  Come to think of it, even with those exercises that I do higher reps on (calfs & forearms), I don't get a burn their either.
> 
> Just FYI.



When I used to powerlift in the 1-6 rep range.  I would commonly
NOT feel "the burn". It's only when I do sets of at least 6-7 reps that I start to really feel a burn.
Otherwise I just feel fatigued.

Don't worry about it.  It's actually a good thing.  Probably the main reason you are not experiencing DOMS anymore.


----------



## goob (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Doms, just came across your journal for the first time:  Very impressed man.  Seeing that I've just started a 5 x a week training plan myself, gonna check in from time to time to see how its working for you. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

FrankT said:


> When I used to powerlift in the 1-6 rep range.  I would commonly
> NOT feel "the burn". It's only when I do sets of at least 6-7 reps that I start to really feel a burn.
> Otherwise I just feel fatigued.
> 
> Don't worry about it.  It's actually a good thing.  Probably the main reason you are not experiencing DOMS anymore.



Not experiencing DOMS?  I must have given the wrong impression.  I do have DOMS, just not as accute, but most of that can be attributed to using aids in recovery.

As for the burn, I think you're correct.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2006)

Youre really tempting fate with your username .


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

goob said:


> Hey Doms, just came across your journal for the first time:  Very impressed man.  Seeing that I've just started a 5 x a week training plan myself, gonna check in from time to time to see how its working for you.
> Keep up the good work.




Thanks for the kind words.  Are you going to start a journal as well? It'd be nice to be able to compare to another high volume workout.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Youre really tempting fate with your username .



Yeah, I'm starting to learn that their are complications to having the username "DOMS." 


"Why, just the other day, I had DOMS in my ass."


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to learn that their are complications to having the username "DOMS."
> 
> 
> "Why, just the other day, I had DOMS in my ass."



Haha, dont worry about it. Every time i do ATG Squats and Deadlifts with high reps i get DOMS in my ass.

That sentence can be so easily mis-interpreted.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to learn that their are complications to having the username "DOMS."
> 
> 
> "Why, just the other day, I had DOMS in my ass."



 

Oh snap, a rhyme just popped in my head and I can't get it out.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Shut it, you!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looking great in here DOMS. I read the first page and the last page, still doing what you talked about in your first post? How's it going? Cool to see you have a journal, I'll follow along for sure


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Looking great in here DOMS. I read the first page and the last page, still doing what you talked about in your first post? How's it going? Cool to see you have a journal, I'll follow along for sure



Yes, I'm still moving towards my ideal workout.  If anything, I've upped the volume (and intensity) since I started my journal.

It's going great.  I'm shedding fat and adding muscle.  There's been a visible difference.

Thanks for the support, man!


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Not experiencing DOMS?  I must have given the wrong impression.  I do have DOMS, just not as accute, but most of that can be attributed to using aids in recovery.
> 
> As for the burn, I think you're correct.



Right, that's what I meant, less severe DOMs...


Do you think your Cold/hot method works really well?
What if you just do the cold and dry off? lol

I just jumped into an ass cold pool instead and stayed for around a minute, and got out.
Don't want to stay too long, or i'll get sick again.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

Still going strong!

I didn't have a the time to do my last exercise of the morning workout.  I had to go to work early to put in a router for VOIP.

I wasn't too pleased with my control of the DBs, so I didn't add weight to many of the exercises.

A funny thing happened in my evening workout. I was about half way through my workout when I figured that I smelled a bit ripe.  So I grabbed a can of cinnamon air freshener and sprayed the room.  It was like aroma therapy.  I instantly felt better.  Good lord, I think my ovaries hurt...

AM
DB Front Raise (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6

DB Lateral Raises (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6

DB Rear Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6

Seated BB Shoulder Press (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
90 @ 6
90 @ 6
95 @ 6
- Add 5

Side Bend  (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
- *bzzzzt* Time over.

PM
DB Bench Press  (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6

Fly (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
55 @ 5
55 @ 5
55 @ 5

Skullcrusher (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
- Add 5

Decline DB Triceps Extensions (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
25 @ 5
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- I have no clue what happened with that first set

Kickback  (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
35 @ 6
35 @ 6
35 @ 6

DB Wrist Curl (RI 1.5, 1/1/1/x)
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
30 @ 10
30 @ 8
- Add 5


05/09/2006
KW:  delts, shoulders, pecs, chest, obliques, tris, triceps, forearms


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Still going strong!
> 
> I didn't have a the time to do my last exercise of the morning workout.  I had to go to work early to put in a router for VOIP.
> 
> ...





   Nice workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> "Why, just the other day, I had DOMS in my ass."



Oh, so you know topolo's whereabouts?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Oh, so you know topolo's whereabouts?



Well, not really, but P-funk said (in another thread) that "My head just exploded."  That sounds suspiciously like "I just rubbed one out", so I think he's closer to finding topolo that I am.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, not really, but P-funk said (in another thread) that "My head just exploded."  That sounds suspiciously like "I just rubbed one out", so I think he's closer to finding topolo that I am.



LOL


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 7
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 0
Muscle soreness: 2
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 1
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 9
Morning HR: 76 BPM

I'm feeling a bit of underlying fatigue, but tomorrow is an off day, so I'll get to recharge.

06/09/2006


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Worn out.  That about sums it up.

I didn't complete the final two exercise of both my morning and evening workouts.  I feel like I lack the energy.  I don't feel lethargic, despondent, or even tired.  I only feel worn out when I'm demanding of my body during a workout.  It's quite possible that I might be over the line.  So, to tone it down a bit, I'm going to forgo the 3 second eccentric from now on.  I'll do a standard 1 second.  I'll leave everything else the way it is.


And I'm spent...








AM
Romanian Deadlift (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
205 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 6

Front Squat (RI 3, 1/x/3/x)
100 @ 6
100 @ 6
105 @ 6
110 @ 6

Leg Curl 2/1 Method (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 5

Calf Raise (RI 2, 1/1/1/x)
250 @ 12
250 @ 12
250 @ 7
---
---


PM
T-Bar Row (RI 3, 1/1/3/x)
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
175 @ 6

DB Lying Row (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6

BB Shrugs (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
245 @ 6
245 @ 6
245 @ 6

DB Shrugs (RI 2, 1/1/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6

EZ Curls (RI 2, 1/x/3/x)
50 @ 6
50 @ 6
50 @ 6
- Add 5

Hammer Curls (RI 2, 1/1/3/x)
---
---
---




06/09/2006
KW: hams, hamstrings, quads, legs, calves, back, traps, biceps


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, not really, but P-funk said (in another thread) that "My head just exploded."  That sounds suspiciously like "I just rubbed one out", so I think he's closer to finding topolo that I am.



I think DOMS in your ass is definitely a better indicator of having contact with topolo.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think DOMS in your ass is definitely a better indicator of having contact with topolo.




You seem disappointed at being left out.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Worn out.  That about sums it up.
> 
> I didn't complete the final two exercise of both my morning and evening workouts.  I feel like I lack the energy.  I don't feel lethargic, despondent, or even tired.  I only feel worn out when I'm demanding of my body during a workout.  It's quite possible that I might be over the line.  So, to tone it down a bit, I'm going to forgo the 3 second eccentric from now on.  I'll do a standard 1 second.  I'll leave everything else the way it is.




Try this:
Get some powerade/koolaid mix.

Mix 3x the recommended amount into some water, and sip it during the whole workout.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

FrankT said:


> Try this:
> Get some powerade/koolaid mix.
> 
> Mix 3x the recommended amount into some water, and sip it during the whole workout.



I use dextrose.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You seem disappointed at being left out.



Yeah, the last time I got DOMS in my ass was a few months ago when this priest I know...  Er, nevermind...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

Funny...I don't *feel* Catholic...


----------



## FrankT (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I use dextrose.



Use heaps


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 8
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 0
Muscle soreness: 2
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 1
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 9
Morning HR: 80 BPM

I'm still feeling a bit worn down, but today is an off day, so I'll get the entire day to recover and I'll make a point to get 8 - 9 hours of sleep.


07/09/2006


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

Still looking good in here. Sounds like a bit of overtraining with the lack of motivation. I think changing the Eccentric time is good, I never thought about little changes in intensity like that affecting overtraining. Thanks for bringing that up, it's in my mellon now


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Still looking good in here. Sounds like a bit of overtraining with the lack of motivation. I think changing the Eccentric time is good, I never thought about little changes in intensity like that affecting overtraining. Thanks for bringing that up, it's in my mellon now



The eccentric phase is where a the majority of the damage (in the good sense) is done to the muscles.  It's probably also where the most taxing is done on the CNS.  I say "probably" because this is just conjecture on my part.  I'll have to do read up on it.

I'm really tring to keep the intensity, and volume as close to my limit without blowing out my CNS.  So I'm working with all the variables to hit that sweet spot.  Or, as the Fab 5 would say, I'm "tszujing" my workout.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess I should note in my journal that I'm going to see an orthopedic specialist on the 14th.   I have a bit of pain in my left shoulder.  It only happens when I rise my arm over my head with 25 pounds or more.  Actually, it's more like a feeling of discomfort than pain.  I suspect that is might be interference from scar tissue from an injury that I had about 9 months ago.

Such is life...


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

Careful with that shoulder. Shoulder injurys are nothing to mess with. As you probably already know.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

As always fufu, your support gives me the warm and fuzzies. 

I'm being reasonable careful.  If you look back over my journal, you'll see that I've done several things to mitigate the stress I place on my shoulders.  They include:

Dropping many BB exercises.
Increasing the intensity of my shoulder workouts without increasing the weight used (shorter RI, pre-exhausting, seated exercises).
Dropping "awkward" exercises like Single-arm Triceps Extensions.
The inclusion of rotational exercises.
Doing fewer sets on shoulder exercises.
Plus, thought it's not in my journal, I've been trying various recovery routines for my shoulder.


----------



## fufu (Sep 7, 2006)

OHhhhh, very good then


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

Speaking of shoulders...







Good news everyone!  I just lost a shirt.  I blew out the left shoulder seam (along the rear) of one of favorite shirts today.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Hours of sleep: 7
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 0
Muscle soreness: 1
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 9
Morning HR: 72 BPM

My fatigue is back to 0, but I still had to push a little to get myself out of bed.


08/09/2006


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Speaking of shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell dude?!? I've tried that...putting on like XXsmall to try and rip it, just makes my fat bounce around more 

Congrats!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> What the hell dude?!? I've tried that...putting on like XXsmall to try and rip it, just makes my fat bounce around more
> 
> Congrats!!!



That's what I get for buying from the thrift store. 

Fat? Ha! I doubt that!  I see your avatar.  My entire back is like a portion of your back.


I am Rocco's hard working infraspinatus.


----------



## Decker (Sep 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> As always fufu, your support gives me the warm and fuzzies.
> 
> I'm being reasonable careful. If you look back over my journal, you'll see that I've done several things to mitigate the stress I place on my shoulders. They include:
> 
> ...


All I have to offer is anecdotal evidence but I went through shoulder pain too a few years ago. It was damn near debilitating. I worked through it by doing increased warm-ups--rotating the arms and multiple lightweight warmup sets. In retrospect, some rowing would have alleviated much of the problem. 

After seeing your choice of Single-arm Tricep extensions, I decided to give it a shot. My first impression was that the exercise felt unstable in my shoulder. (I try to avoid exercises that I can't cheat at--negative reps)

The volume of your schedule still amazes me. Every 3 months or so I get burned out on lifting and take a few weeks off. If I attempted your schedule (at my advanced age) I'd be burning out every month. Congratulations to your constitutions. I am envious.

Oh by the way, I took my wife horseback riding on our last day of vacation--she had a blast. Me, I got Apache the Wonderhorse--that fucker threw me once, tried to crush my legs against trees and, according to my wife, Apache was getting one off on some high bushes and was sporting a major boner. I'm not even spared humiliation on a vacation.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

you could have pulled a 'Conan the Barbarian' and punched the horse....


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> All I have to offer is anecdotal evidence but I went through shoulder pain too a few years ago. It was damn near debilitating. I worked through it by doing increased warm-ups--rotating the arms and multiple lightweight warmup sets. In retrospect, some rowing would have alleviated much of the problem.
> 
> After seeing your choice of Single-arm Tricep extensions, I decided to give it a shot. My first impression was that the exercise felt unstable in my shoulder. (I try to avoid exercises that I can't cheat at--negative reps)



What exactly was wrong with your shoulder?  How long did it take to heal?  Is it completely recovered?

I've been doing quite a bit of warmup and doing exercises that work the supporting musculature.  I only have 4 more days of working out until I meet with the doctor.  I just need my shoulder to hold out for that long.  I suppose that I could simply stop working out until then, but I suppose I could also hit myself in the crotch with a hammer; But neither one of those are going to happen.



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> The volume of your schedule still amazes me. Every 3 months or so I get burned out on lifting and take a few weeks off. If I attempted your schedule (at my advanced age) I'd be burning out every month. Congratulations to your constitutions. I am envious.



Like I've said before, there's  no guarantee that I can keep up this kind of volume.  Although, I must say that this morning's workout went by smoothly without the 3 second eccentrics.  I've also found out that by doing 1/x/1/x, I get quite a good pump.  Which is something I haven't really had since doing 1/x/3/x.

Don't be envious, it's more stupidity than stamina. 



			
				Decker said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, I took my wife horseback riding on our last day of vacation--she had a blast. Me, I got Apache the Wonderhorse--that fucker threw me once, tried to crush my legs against trees and, according to my wife, Apache was getting one off on some high bushes and was sporting a major boner. I'm not even spared humiliation on a vacation.



 And now you've immortalized it here on IM.  It sounds like you had a good trip!  Now get back to work!

My last horse ride was more like Indiana Jones than your Blazzing Saddles.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you could have pulled a 'Conan the Barbarian' and punched the horse....



I'm telling PETA!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

heh...I'd eat a nice, juicy steak RIGHT in front of their headquarters...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I decided to forgoe my shoulder workout today despite my desire to do otherwise.  Oh well, now where did I leave my hammer...?


AM
DB Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 5

Fly (RI 2, 1/1/1/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6

Skullcrusher (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
- Add 5

Decline DB Triceps Extension (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6

Kickbacks (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
- Ran out of time.



PM
- Cancelled.




08/09/2006
KW: chest, pecs, triceps, shoulders, delts, punk ass bitch


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

Recovery Journal

I almost forgot to post this.

I've decided to take the day off and catch up on some things that I've been neglecting and give my should a bit of extra rest.  Damn, I wish it was Thursday.

Hours of sleep: 10
Sleep quality: 10
Sleep interrupted: 1 (bathroom)
Muscle soreness: 0
Joint soreness: 0
General fatigue: 0
Desire to train: 10
Motivation: 10
Morning HR: 72 BPM

09/09/2006


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-015-training


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Oops, meant to comment.  I just thought that article might interest you during this super high volume/frequency phase of training you're doing.  If there was ever a time enhanced recovery could help, now is it!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks CowPimp.  I'm already doing some of those.  I really want to give cryotherapy and that hot chick a try.






If the Restorative Pulse Electromyostimulation device is not too expensive, I'll try that too.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not going to workout until I meet with the orthopedic specialist on Thursday.  So I'm going to record my BMP as a baseline.  Something I regretted not having done before I started my new routine.

BMP: 72


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good luck!




Thanks man.  I hope I can hold out until Thursday.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

Recovery Journal


Is it Thursday yet? 




Morning HR: 72 BPM

10/09/2006


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm not going to workout until I meet with the orthopedic specialist on Thursday.  So I'm going to record my BMP as a baseline.  Something I regretted not having done before I started my new routine.
> 
> BMP: 72




That is funny; I have to see the orthopedic specialist Thursday also. Look on the bright side, we can both still do legs and abs. My legs are going to be bad ass. At least that is how I look at it to keep from falling in a slump. We can't stop and feel sorry for oursleves on account of our injuries, you know?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

KelJu said:


> That is funny; I have to see the orthopedic specialist Thursday also. Look on the bright side, we can both still do legs and abs. My legs are going to be bad ass. At least that is how I look at it to keep from falling in a slump. We can't stop and feel sorry for oursleves on account of our injuries, you know?



I'm a bodybuilding junkie.  I have to go cold turkey.  If it turns out that I have to abstain from shoulder workouts past Thursday, I'll create a new, shoulderless, routine.  Until then, nada.

My appointment is at 3:30 PM, when's yours?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm a bodybuilding junkie.  I have to go cold turkey.  If it turns out that I have to abstain from shoulder workouts past Thursday, I'll create a new, shoulderless, routine.  Until then, nada.
> 
> My appointment is at 3:30 PM, when's yours?



Too weird...mine is at 3:00pm.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That's what I get for buying from the thrift store.
> 
> Fat? Ha! I doubt that!  I see your avatar.  My entire back is like a portion of your back.
> 
> ...



 I love that movie!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks CowPimp.  I'm already doing some of those.  I really want to give cryotherapy and that hot chick a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you listed works well and has scientific evidence to back it up except for the girl. Let me try her out for a few weeks and then I'll report my findings to you...just to be safe


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Too weird...mine is at 3:00pm.


You're the bitch that took the 3:00 PM time slot!


----------



## Decker (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What exactly was wrong with your shoulder? How long did it take to heal? Is it completely recovered?


I had pain in the front part of the left shoulder joint. I couldn't BP cold 150#. I don't know what the nature of the injury was but back in those days I cared more for lifting than my own physical well-being. That's why I worked through it. I no longer have any pain (in 20 years, who knows?) but before every single set I do now, I rotate my left arm to see if it pops....like a knuckle. So far, so good.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I've been doing quite a bit of warmup and doing exercises that work the supporting musculature. I only have 4 more days of working out until I meet with the doctor. I just need my shoulder to hold out for that long. I suppose that I could simply stop working out until then, but I suppose I could also hit myself in the crotch with a hammer; But neither one of those are going to happen.


That's exactly how I felt at the time...nothing and I mean nothing kept me from lifting. In my opinion, you need that fire to build strength and a decent physique. Good for you--that's the biggest part of training: developing that psychological gumption.





			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> ...And now you've immortalized it here on IM. It sounds like you had a good trip! Now get back to work!
> 
> My last horse ride was more like Indiana Jones than your Blazzing Saddles.


Indiana Jones....shit, I wish. Back to work for the likes of me indeed.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you do any type of pressing movements?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Do you do any type of pressing movements?



DB Press
Seated BB Press
Flys (not really a press, but...)


----------



## Yanick (Sep 11, 2006)

good job bro. good luck with the ortho, hope everything turns out well.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Yanick.  I'm really hoping he tells me that it's just some scar tissue (that can be removed later) and I can go back to my workouts.

...


Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Recovery Journal



God, this sucks...



Morning HR: 76 BPM

12/09/2006


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, I almost forgot.  Here's some 
cheese to go with that whine:


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Is that roquefort or bleu on the right? Mmmmm, roquefort cheese.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm partial to a good parmesan.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm partial to a good parmesan.



 


I like government cheese. I am not kidding, it is the greatest. It comes in 5lb blocks, and is as addictive as crack. I haven???t had a good piece of government cheese in a long time. They stopped serving it at high school lunchrooms.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok I sound like a total nub, but isn't government cheese - money?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Recovery Journal

Two days of 76 BPM? 


And yes fufu, government cheese can be money, but it can also be a real cheese that was handed out in the 1980s.



Oh, and is it Thursday yet?


Morning HR: 76 BPM

13/09/2006


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome, I'm not a dumb ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

How's everything going buddy?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> How's everything going buddy?



I'm loosing my friggin' mind!  When I'm injured, I go cold turkey.  Nothing.  Nada.  God this sucks.

I'm going to see the orthopedic specialist tomorrow.  I'm really hoping he'll just say it's a bit of scar tissue, that it needs to be removed later, and that I can go back to working out.  I swear, I'll make my previous workouts look like nothing.  I'm jonesing for a workout. 

Say buddy, could you...uhhh...spare a skullcrusher or two?  I'll  pay you back on Friday....

So, I've been filling my time this past week with improving my cooking skills.  I can now cook one mean ass steak.  Oh, and truffle oil is the shit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

I know the frustration. For about 2 years I had to keep taking layoffs because of my shoulder and elbow after only a few weeks of training. I was back and forth constantly and going absolutely insane. Everytime I start to see or make gains I'd have to stop training. Good luck tomorrow, hope you'll be back in the gym soon!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Rocco.

You said "for about 2 years".  Did you finally overcome whatever the problem was?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not sure LOL. I haven't been continous in my training enough to really see. I hope I have, I think alot of the problem was rotator cuff which I'm much more careful with.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

Recovery Journal



Is it Thursday?  Holy crap, it is Thursday!  It's about damn time.
Is it 3:30 PM? 


No good deed goes unpunished.

My neighbors across the street are an elder couple (mid to upper 60s).  The husband is about 6'3" weighing in around 300 lbs.

I was going out to my car to rip out the console (long story...well, stupid story) and I saw them trying to put the tarp over one of those huge dumpsters that you rent to haul away stuff like cut down trees.  

The husband is on this thing trying to get down and he had gotten stuck.  His wife was trying, unsuccessfully, to help him down.  So I went over to offer to help get him down. Just as I walk up, he falls off the dumpster and straight for the driveway.  I lunged underneath him, he bounced off me (there's no way in hell that I could catch him) and onto the grass of the front yard.

Life found it funny to have him hit my left shoulder on the way down.  The thing hurt like hell last night.  Thankfully, I had some Biofreeze to put on it.  This morning it seems to be fine, but I have to wonder if I did any damage to it.

I put the tarp over the dumpster for them.

It sucks, but it's better than letting a 65 year old man fall 6 feet on to concrete.



Morning HR: 72 BPM

14/09/2006


----------



## Decker (Sep 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> ....It sucks, but it's better than letting a 65 year old man fall 6 feet on to concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon Doms, your neighbor new the risks involved the moment he picked up that tarp. I say let him fall. That's personal responsibility!

I got my fingers crossed for your prognosis.  Good Luck.  It is thursday...today?


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you invite you in for cookies and tea?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> Did you invite you in for cookies and tea?



No, the lady thanked me the whole time I was there and the guy didn't say thank you once.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

Decker said:


> c'mon Doms, your neighbor new the risks involved the moment he picked up that tarp. I say let him fall. That's personal responsibility!
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for your prognosis.  Good Luck.  It is thursday...today?



Geez, you sound like some heartless lawyer.

Thanks for the support.  I'll post the results later today.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

*YEAH, BIATCHES, YEAH!!!*

It's not my rotator cuff, it's only bicep tendonistis.

Two weeks off, two weeks anti-inflamitory, ice twice a day, and a slow come back and then I'm back in the game!!!


*YEAH!!!*


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *YEAH, BIATCHES, YEAH!!!*
> 
> It's not my rotator cuff, it's only bicep tendonistis.
> 
> ...



Noice! Will you be doing any leg work? I've had my share of tendonitis. I had to cut some stuff out for a few months. It still flares up now and then.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, the lady thanked me the whole time I was there and the guy didn't say thank you once.



He'll probably come around. You know how "men" can be, lawl. Some would rather die than be helped out, by young upstart no less!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> Noice! Will you be doing any leg work? I've had my share of tendonitis. I had to cut some stuff out for a few months. It still flares up now and then.




Hell yes.  Do you think it would be okay to bench?  It's not an overhead press.

Oh, and no Military Press ever again for me.  I don't mind, they're are plenty of other exercises to do.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hell yes.  Do you think it would be okay to bench?  It's not an overhead press.
> 
> Oh, and no Military Press ever again for me.  I don't mind, they're are plenty of other exercises to do.



Ehhh, I would stay away from benching for the first week. I also have pretty much stop military pressing. I will still do push presses on a blue moon. Just did them last week for the first time in like 3 months.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ehhh, I would stay away from benching for the first week. I also have pretty much stop military pressing. I will still do push presses on a blue moon. Just did them last week for the first time in like 3 months.


The doc said that Seated BB Presses are okay.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

I have cut them out completely for myself. Last two times I did them my left arm just went wacky and went off to the side and make a cracking noise. My left shoulder is screwy though, it can pop in and out of place and is about 2 inches higher than my right.

Then again, Paul Anderson's legs weren't proportional and he was a beast of a man if there ever was one.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like you're talking impingment.  If you look through fufu's journal, I believe I drolled out a lengthy description of some preventive exercises you can do for this.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Sounds like you're talking impingement.  If you look through fufu's journal, I believe I drolled out a lengthy description of some preventive exercises you can do for this.


Why do you think it's an impingement?  The doc had me go through a whole battery of test and came up with bicep tendinitis.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *YEAH, BIATCHES, YEAH!!!*
> 
> It's not my rotator cuff, it's only bicep tendonistis.
> 
> ...



Congradulations! I like your attitude towards all of this.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Congradulations! I like your attitude towards all of this.



A large part of life comes down to attitude. 

I hope your pinched nerve heals fast!

So, I've decided to stay away from the weights for 1 more week.  Until I can go back to a full intensity workout (21 days), I'm going to put in a lot cardio in form the of bicycling.  Starting one week from now, I'll start doing legs again and shoulder rehabilitative exercises. During the third week I'll do a high rep workout (12 - 15).

Then in 21 days it's _game on!

_*T minus 21 days and counting.*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

Due to illness, the part of DOMS the Weight Trainer will be played by DOMS the Budding Chef.

WARNING: The following posts may contain graphic content.  The following posts may contain references to butter, oils, sugar, and nudity.

*Reader discretion is advised.*


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

fufu said:


>




How to cook a steak:

Rub salt and pepper into the steak with fingertips.
Rub extra-virgin olive oil into the steak with fingertips.
Heat a cast iron pan (very hot).
Place 1 tbsp unsalted butter into pan and let melt.
Cook steak 1 and half minutes each side.
Transfer steak to oven and cook at 350 for 6 minutes
Place steak(s) onto a plate and cover with tin foil (do not seal!) and let sit for 5 minutes.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I've decided to go on a cut.  I'm cutting back my cals to 2300 kcal/day.  I might try carb cycling.

My cadio plan is to bicycle 1 to 2 hours a day for 4 days a week.

Oh well, it likes like DOMS will be cooking for others and not enjoying the fruits of his labors.  Such is life...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, I've decided to go on a cut.  I'm cutting back my cals to 2300 kcal/day.  I might try carb cycling.
> 
> My cadio plan is to bicycle 1 to 2 hours a day for 4 days a week.
> 
> Oh well, it likes like DOMS will be cooking for others and not enjoying the fruits of his labors.  Such is life...



2300 calories per day?  How much do you weigh?  I would shrivel up like an 8 year old girl on that kind of diet.  I'm taking in almost double that right now and my weight gains have tapered off unless this week was a fluke, haha.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

lawl, too much cooking prep for me. I just throw it on the pan and cook till slightly burnt.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> How to cook a steak:
> 
> Rub salt and pepper into the steak with fingertips.
> Rub extra-virgin olive oil into the steak with fingertips.
> ...




1 Open package and place all of the beef in a large bowl. 
2 Pore Dales Seasoning 2 into the bowl. 
3 Grab a tack from the bowl and slap it onto the George Foreman.
4 Close the bowl
5 Start at step 2 until steaks are finished


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 15, 2006)

KelJu said:


> 1 Open package and place all of the beef in a large bowl.
> *2 Pore Dales Seasoning 2 into the bowl.
> 3 Grab a tack from the bowl and slap it onto Foreman.
> 4 Close the bowl*
> 5 Start at step 2 until steaks are finished


----------



## DOMS (Sep 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 2300 calories per day?  How much do you weigh?  I would shrivel up like an 8 year old girl on that kind of diet.  I'm taking in almost double that right now and my weight gains have tapered off unless this week was a fluke, haha.



I weight about 220 - 225. 

Even with the crazy volume & intensity I was doing, at 3200 kcals / day I was adding weight to my workouts and losing just a bit of fat each week.  Maybe 2300 cals is too low, but the way I figure it, if I aim low and end up a bit high I'll be okay.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I weight about 220 - 225.
> 
> Even with the crazy volume & intensity I was doing, at 3200 kcals / day I was adding weight to my workouts and losing just a bit of fat each week.  Maybe 2300 cals is too low, but the way I figure it, if I aim low and end up a bit high I'll be okay.



Wow, I wouldn't drop that low.  Just make sure you carefully monitor your body composition so you can make a change if shit gets too shifty.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Wow, I wouldn't drop that low.  Just make sure you carefully monitor your body composition so you can make a change if shit gets too shifty.



Okay, I will. Thanks CowPimp.

A question about impingement: isn't it accompanied be a loss of strength in the affected arm?


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, I've decided to go on a cut.  I'm cutting back my cals to 2300 kcal/day.  I might try carb cycling.
> 
> My cadio plan is to bicycle 1 to 2 hours a day for 4 days a week.
> 
> Oh well, it likes like DOMS will be cooking for others and not enjoying the fruits of his labors.  Such is life...



Hey man, 

I did the biking for 1-2 hours about 4 times aweek at one point too, and the fat certainly does melt away.  I was doing about 22 miles each time, and it works well.  Oh, and you won't lack for sleep after those days.
Have fun.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, I will. Thanks CowPimp.
> 
> A question about impingement: isn't it accompanied be a loss of strength in the affected arm?



Not necessarily, no.  I suppose it could if it is bad enough that you start favoring the other arm to the point where atrophy/breakdown of motor patterns results from lack of usage.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Not necessarily, no.  I suppose it could if it is bad enough that you start favoring the other arm to the point where atrophy/breakdown of motor patterns results from lack of usage.


Okay, then what makes you think it's an impingement and not tendinitis?  How can I tell?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay, then what makes you think it's an impingement and not tendinitis?  How can I tell?



Impingment could be the cause of the bicep tendonitis.  If you're feeling it in your shoulder, then that means it is the tendon of the long head of the bicep, which is implicated in shoulder impingment.  It is one of the structures that is frequently caught between the head of your humerus and the acromion process of your scapula if your scapulohumeral rhythm is defunct, you have a weak rotator cuff, your shoulder capsule is excessively tight, or if you have an abnormally shaped acromion process.

It doesn't necessarily have to be the cause, but it is certainly a possibility.  What types of movements cause the pain to flare up?  Abduction?  Flexion?

The classic impingment test goes as follows, though some people get in on a more random basis so it's not always accurate:

Using the arm of the side where your shoulder is bugging you, rest your hand on top of the opposite shoulder.  Your elbow should be pointing almost straight ahead, though it will probably be off center a little bit.  Now, keeping you hand (Or fingers at least) on the opposing shoulder, raise your elbow to that it points upward.  Does this cause pain?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Using the arm of the side where your shoulder is bugging you, rest your hand on top of the opposite shoulder.  Your elbow should be pointing almost straight ahead, though it will probably be off center a little bit.  Now, keeping you hand (Or fingers at least) on the opposing shoulder, raise your elbow to that it points upward.  Does this cause pain?



No, I feel no pain when I do this.

The only was that the doctor could create any pain was in these two movements:

1. While holding my left arm straight ahead, palm up, he was apply resistance while I tried to push upward.
2. When I reached across my body with my left arm and reaching as far as I could.

Oh, and I should add that the pain caused by number one isn't that bad and number two was almost negligible.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, I feel no pain when I do this.
> 
> The only was that the doctor could create any pain was in these two movements:
> 
> ...



So did you initially notice it while lifting then?  If so, what exercise(s)?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> So did you initially notice it while lifting then?  If so, what exercise(s)?



I don't remember exactly what exercise I was doing.  It crept up on me, but it increased in intensity while I was doing BB Bench Presses.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't remember exactly what exercise I was doing.  It crept up on me, but it increased in intensity while I was doing BB Bench Presses.



Still a possibility it was initially inflamed due to impingment, but again not necessarily.  It generally occurs as a result of abduction, but sometimes it is also a result of flexion as well.  No way to tell really.  I

f it goes away after a couple of weeks and doesn't come back it was probably just a freak occurence.  May also have to do with your super high volume program and overusage, so be weary of that upon return.  Dunno, your doctor knows better than I; I was just speculating.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Still a possibility it was initially inflamed due to impingment, but again not necessarily.  It generally occurs as a result of abduction, but sometimes it is also a result of flexion as well.  No way to tell really.
> 
> If it goes away after a couple of weeks and doesn't come back it was probably just a freak occurence.  May also have to do with your super high volume program and overusage, so be weary of that upon return.  Dunno, your doctor knows better than I; I was just speculating.



I appreciate the help.  I'm really hoping is was just a freak thing and not tied to over use.  I really like my routine.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2006)

Kooky.  I weighed myself for the first time in four months.  Back then I weighed 225. As of yesterday at 15:00 I weighed 202, fully clothed.

I have to assume that (since I'm lazy and didn't get my BF% checked) that a good portion of it was fat.  My gut is quite smaller and quite a few of my shirts no longer fit around the shoulders. 

Manjana I start working out again; Lower body only.  So I'll hit my legs twice in the next week (4-6 reps).  The week following that, I'll do upper and lower with low weights & high reps (10-15) to test the waters.  After that, I'll do a standard four day, once a day, with high weights and low reps (4-6).  If that goes well, it's full steam ahead and good bye social life. 

20/09/2006


----------



## fufu (Sep 20, 2006)

Social life is over rated!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

hey DOMS! Nice loss! I'm hoping to start 'following suit'


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey DOMS! Nice loss! I'm hoping to start 'following suit'



Thanks Burner.  I had no clue that I'd lost that much until I'd stepped on the scale.

You could always try my workout if you want to loose a lot of BF.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I..actually just have to get off my fat ass and get back in the gym consisstantly again...


----------



## Decker (Sep 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Kooky. I weighed myself for the first time in four months. Back then I weighed 225. As of yesterday at 15:00 I weighed 202, fully clothed....


 
That's a very impressive loss of weight.  Congratulations!  I feel your pain on this one.  I'm dropping some tonnage too (the tri-glycerides were over 300 for me) and it is some task.  My wife keeps bringing home ice cream stuff from her work.  She must be dealt with.

Keep up the good progress.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

What is your goal weight?


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2006)

"Goals: I don't have any. I can't decide where I'm going until I know where I'm at. I figure I should know after a couple of weeks."

Any more thoughts on this? That was taken from your first post.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2006)

Decker said:


> That's a very impressive loss of weight.  Congratulations!  I feel your pain on this one.  I'm dropping some tonnage too (the tri-glycerides were over 300 for me) and it is some task.  My wife keeps bringing home ice cream stuff from her work.  She must be dealt with.
> 
> Keep up the good progress.



Thanks Decker!

It's kind of hard not to eat it when it's right in your face.  This advice also applies to vaginas as well as foods.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2006)

fufu said:


> "Goals: I don't have any. I can't decide where I'm going until I know where I'm at. I figure I should know after a couple of weeks."
> 
> Any more thoughts on this? That was taken from your first post.



Yeppers, I have a goal: 220 lbs at approximately 10% BF.

I also want to bench my body weight (50 - 70 lbs. to go) and Squat 330 lbs (1.5 times my body weight).

I still need to get my BF read though.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yeppers, I have a goal: 220 lbs at approximately 10% BF.
> 
> I also want to bench my body weight (50 - 70 lbs. to go) and Squat 330 lbs (1.5 times my body weight).
> 
> I still need to get my BF read though.



You and I are the same weight now. How tall are you ,and how are you checking your BF%? I have not the slightest clue what mine is, because I have never had it checked. 
Nice job on the diet.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 27, 2006)

KelJu said:


> You and I are the same weight now. How tall are you ,and how are you checking your BF%? I have not the slightest clue what mine is, because I have never had it checked.
> Nice job on the diet.



I'm 5'10".  I haven't had my BF checked in many moons.  I figure I'll just drop by Gold's and have it checked there.

Doing my crazy ass workout helped to, but yeah, I've haven't eaten this clean in a long time.  That ended last Sunday.  I made, and ate, breaded Parmesan chicken, four cheese rotini with fettucini sauce, French bread (store bought) with homemade herb butter (I'll post the recipe), cinnamon French twists with icing.  I've found that my hobby of cooking is clashing with my weight training. 



Herb Butter:

Ingredients:
1 stick unsalted butter
1/2 tsp. chives
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/2 tsp. basil
1/4 tsp. salt
pinch of white pepper

Soften the butter stick in a bowl with a fork.  Mix in all the other ingredients with the fork.  Place in plastic wrap and refrigerate until solid.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, it's been almost three weeks since I last worked out.  I decided to go cold turkey and do nothing  BB related...or cardio related for that matter.  I've spent a lot of my time cooking a number of dishes.  By "cooking" I mean ruined.  By "dishes" I mean something that would make a billy goat puke.

This week I'm going low weight, high rep.  Damn, I wasn't ready for the crazy pump.  Not only have I been out of it for weeks, but I'm used to high weights, low reps.

Ouch.

If it wasn't for the pumps, this workout wouldn't have felt like much.  But the point is just to warm up and get a feel for how my shoulder reacts.  I'm only going to workout four days this week.  Next week I'll do four days again, but with high weight and low reps.  If all goes well, it's back to the 4 or 5 days a week, twice a day.

I also did my entire workout in one session instead of two.  This is fine because I only did 3 sets with and RI of 1.


T-Bar Row (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
12 @ 125
12 @ 125
12 @ 125

DB Lying Row (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
40 @ 10
40 @ 10
40 @ 8

BB Shrug (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
190 @ 12
190 @ 12
190 @ 12

DB Curls
20 @ 12
20 @ 12

Hammer Curls
20 @ 12
20 @ 12





02/10/2006
KW: back, biceps, low weight, high reps.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

You could make 2 workouts out of this one?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> You could make 2 workouts out of this one?




No, not this one, but if I wasn't testing the waters, I'd have more sets and more exercises.  Enough to split into two workouts.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Aw I see. I was going to say if you split that into 2 you wouldnt be doing much. I gotcha now.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Aw I see. I was going to say if you split that into 2 you wouldnt be doing much. I gotcha now.



It's taking all my self control not to add more.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

Haha. Yeah I know a pretty ridiculous move, but it was like 8 years ago or so. Not one of my best ideals. But hey I lived through it. I think the words are live and learn.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Testing the waters, day 2.

Today was my first shoulder day since the lay off.  It seemed to go well.  I thought I felt something in my shoulder, but it was probably just the normal pain of working out, but hey, I have a reason to be paranoid.

I can't wait until next week when I'll hit it heavy!


DB Front Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
15 @ 12
20 @ 12
20 @ 12

DB Lateral Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
20 @ 12
20 @ 12
20 @ 12

DB Rear Lateral Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
20 @ 11
20 @ 10
20 @ 10

BB Shoulder Press (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 12
70 @ 12
70 @ 12




04/10/2006
KW: shoulder, recovery, delts


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Your shoulder routine looks like pre-exhaustion techniques huh?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your shoulder routine looks like pre-exhaustion techniques huh?


Yeah.  I started that because I felt a twing in my shoulder. So I decided to increase the intensity without increasing the weight.  The funny thing is that it really seems to work for me.  So even if it turns out that my shoulder is 100% I'm going to keep with this for a while.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I do believe Wieder principals.....

I never got to much out of that personally. Didnt like goin to my bigger lifts and lifting less than normal, maybe an ego thing, but it just kinda sucked. However glad you are not as proud as me.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> *I do believe Wieder principals.....*
> 
> I never got to much out of that personally. Didnt like goin to my bigger lifts and lifting less than normal, maybe an ego thing, but it just kinda sucked. However glad you are not as proud as me.



I only vaguely know what those are.  I find it hard to believe that Weider came up with pre-exhausting.

I'm vain, not proud.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

You maybe right he may not have. I may have only read it in Ironman mag or something. Oh well it has been around a while.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm in a damn fine mood.  I just won these knives from eBay for $65.00, including shipping.  The lowest I could find them retail was $100 (and the highest was $200).


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice, I never have that kinda luck.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, those are great looking knives. What is the brand name? The look like something that would go in a metrosexual's apartment.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wow, those are great looking knives. What is the brand name? The look like something that would go in a heterosexual's apartment.



The brand is Henckels.  They're one of the premier brands in knives.  The set that I got was on the low end.  A really good set will go from $1000 - $1500.  But even the low-end Henckels knife is better than most other other brands best knives.

Really?  You think that a metrosexual would like them?  This is good then, I bought them for a metrosexual.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 4, 2006)

I had to post this somewhere:


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Decker (Oct 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm in a damn fine mood. I just won these knives from eBay for $65.00, including shipping. The lowest I could find them retail was $100 (and the highest was $200).


Say...does the tang run through the handle?  That sounds like a question for AnnaDTX.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2006)

Decker said:


> Say...does the tang run through the handle?  That sounds like a question for AnnaDTX.


I thought the handles smelled funny.  


But yes, I believe that they do.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2006)

I couldn't do it.  I couldn't stay away from the heigh weights after being off for three weeks.  It feels good.

Next week will be more of the these one-a-days.  If all continues to go well, it's back to two-a-day!


Romanian Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
205 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 6
205 @ 6

Front Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 6
115 @ 6
115 @ 6
115 @ 6

Leg Curl 2/1 (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6
60 @ 6

Calf Raise (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
255 @ 10
255 @ 10
255 @ 10
255 @ 10
255 @ 10



07/10/2006
KW: quads, hams, hamstrings, calves, calf, high weight, low rep


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Good stuff, how do you like the front squats? They rock, not alot of people(outside of IM) do them.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, how do you like the front squats? They rock, not alot of people(outside of IM) do them.




I've been doing them for a while and like the way they hit my quads.  I do the Olympic style (with the arm crossed in front) because I can use my hands to keep the bar from pushing up against my throat.  That's the reason that so few people do them.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm, I haven't had trouble with it pushing on my throat. I do have some trouble breathing because it compresses the frontal trunk.

I was showing my friend how to do them and he was having trouble with the bar touching his neck though.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey DOMS!
But...are the knives as good as a Ginsu? 'Cause it slices, it dices! It can cut thru a tin can adn then thinly slice a tomato!


nice to see ya back! Don'tya just hate having to go easy the 1st couple sessions back in the gym???
I should be back on Wednesday...square one...again...but I am now ready to go!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey DOMS!
> But...are the knives as good as a Ginsu? 'Cause it slices, it dices! It can cut thru a tin can adn then thinly slice a tomato!



I don't know man, I don't have much call for tin cans in the recipes that I do. 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice to see ya back! Don'tya just hate having to go easy the 1st couple sessions back in the gym???
> I should be back on Wednesday...square one...again...but I am now ready to go!



No joke.  I could only do it for two days.  But I did it for the all important shoulder day.

"Square one"?  Did you really lose all your gains?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

heh...what gains? I haven't been serious in the gym for over 2 months now....definately square one...<blech>
Ok..I can still squat, bench and Deadlift over 225....but WAY off where I should be...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> heh...what gains? I haven't been serious in the gym for over 2 months now....definately square one...<blech>
> Ok..I can still squat, bench and Deadlift over 225....but WAY off where I should be...




Two months isn't that bad.  I took that amount of time off about a year or so ago.  I only lost about 15%-20% and made it back in weeks.  But take some pleasure in knowing that you still bench more than I do.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

well...u DO have a point there, sir...


..but I am still a lot...'huskier' than you....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2006)

Honestly, I was a bit worried about today's pec & tri workout.  More so than my shoulder workout.  My shoulder started hurting on a workout like today's.  The good thing is that I don't think I felt any abnormal pain in my shoulder.  I say "think" because I _thought _I felt something, but I'm also pretty sure it's just in my head.

Thanks a fucking lot Pavlov.

My triceps workout seemed to be sub par, but then I realized that the weights I was doing were not only those that I did a month ago, but also the five pounds extra I planned to do the next workout (three weeks ago).  So, I don't feel bad at all.

I was quite pleasantly surprised by by my performance with the DB Press.  Not only was I able to do what I did a month ago, but I powered through them quite easily.  I didn't plan on adding any weight to my next workout based on today's performance, but since it went so well, I plan on adding 5 pounds to my next DB Press. I'm also going to cut my RI back to 2.



DB Press (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
- Add 5

Fly (RI 2, 1/1/1/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6

Skullcrusher (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 5
65 @ 4 
65 @ 4
65 @ 3

Decline DB Extension (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 5
25 @ 5


09/12/2006
KW: chest, pecs, tris, triceps


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2006)

This sucks.

I woke up at 2:30 starving.  I even had 1/2 cup of oatmeal (with a tablespoon of sunflower seeds) and two cups of milk right before bed.  This didn't happen even when I was doing two-a-day.

Plus I think I have a head cold.


----------



## Decker (Oct 12, 2006)

55# for flies.  Wow that's really impressive.  

That's a killer for me too:  waking up hungry.  

Everybody in Wisconsin has a very mild head cold.  Whatever this bug is ailing us, it does appear to be nationwide.

Forgive me for not keeping up w/ your journal, but do you do each exercise to exhaustion or involve negative reps?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2006)

How is the cold, DOMS? I offer my sympathies, I hate getting sick. 
Get well soon, and get back in the gym.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2006)

Bah! Colds do suck. Weightlifting has made me a bit germaphobic.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)

Decker said:


> 55# for flies.  Wow that's really impressive.
> 
> That's a killer for me too:  waking up hungry.
> 
> ...



No, I don't train to failure or do negatives.   With the volume of my normal workout, that would just lead to injury and CNS blowout.  That's why you'll see me do multiple sets of 6 reps without upping the weight.  If I pushed to close to failure I won't add any more weight.

KelJu and fufu, thanks for the well-wishing.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 12, 2006)

Today has been a phenomenal day.  Everything that could go right, did go right.  From a warm greeting this morning with a happy birthday thread (started by DoubleBase!) to a lot of best wishes from friends and family to just about everything working out for the best today.  A big "thanks" to all those that had something nice to say about my pictures. 

A damn fine day!

So I figured that the only way it could get any better was to top it off with a great workout!  BOOYAH!!!


T-Bar Rows (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
175 @ 6

DB Lying Rows (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
65 @ 6

BB Shrug (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
245 @ 6
250 @ 6
255 @ 6
- Even at 255 it went smoothly.

Overhead Shrug (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
85 @ 6
105 @ 6
- Add 10
- This is my first time doing these in a long time.

EZ Curls (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
50 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
60 @ 4
- Talk about a jump. Hell yes!

12/10/2006
KW: Back, Traps, Biceps


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Explain an overhead shrug to me. I have never done em.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 14, 2006)

In the words of P-funk:



P-funk said:


> put your arms overhead and shrug.



Heres a video as well.

They feel very different from the standard shrug.  I've been looking forward to using them for a month and a half.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice thanks. I have heard of them a few times on here, but never really knew. Well I guess I do now. I dont know whether or not they would be more effective than the standard shrug however?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't worry about "more effective", just enjoy the variety.  The only real questions should be, "Does it work?" and "Is it reasonably safe?."  The answer to both of these, in relation to overhead squats, is "yes."


----------



## DOMS (Oct 15, 2006)

I screwed up on the DB Presses.  The last time I did them, I did 65 pounds.  So I figured that this time I would do them at 70 pounds.  The funny thing was that they seemed much harder than when I did them at 65. I chocked it up to having a bad training day.  After I finished up with them, I moved on to flys.  It was then that I discovered my mistake...I was doing 75 pounds, not 70.  Yeah for bath math skill I guess. 

My triceps, however, still seem to be suffering the most from my layoff. Oh well...

AM
DB Front Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Lateral Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

DB Seated Rear Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5

BB Shoulder Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 6
100 @ 6
100 @ 6
- Add 5


PM
DB Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 4
75 @ 4
75 @ 4
- 2+2=3 

Fly (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
55 @ 6
- Too close to failure and a bit too awkward.

Skullcrusher (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 5
65 @ 3

Decline DB Extension (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
25 @ 6
- Add 5



15/10/2006
KW: chest, pecs, triceps


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

After the incident with the DB Presses last workout, I started to wonder if I was holding myself back.  That maybe my desire to not reach failure and the fear caused by my recent injury kept me from really pushing myself.

So I arbitrarily added 5 pounds to every exercise before I started to working out and then added 5 more each time I hit 6 reps, unless my form didn't feel proper, such as the case with the T-Bar Rows.

The results?  I added the following amounts:

RDL: 5
Front Squat: 15
Leg curl: 10
DB Lying Row: 5
BB Shrug: 15
Overhead Shrug: 15

I'll continue to add weight the next workout the same way for those exercises that I was still doing 6 reps on the final set.

I regret that I misssed out on the Calf Raises.


AM
RDLS (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
210 @ 6
210 @ 6
210 @ 3 - WTF?

Front Squat (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
120 @ 6
125 @ 6
130 @ 6

Leg Curl 2/1 (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
65 @ 6
65 @ 6
70 @ 4

Calf Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
- Ran out of time


PM
T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 6
175 @ 6
175 @ 6

DB Lying Row (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 5
70 @ 5
70 @ 4

BB Shrug (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
260 @ 6
265 @ 6
270 @ 5

Overhead Shrug (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 6
115 @ 6
120 @ 6



17/10/2006
KW: legs, quads, hamstrings, calves, back, traps


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2006)

there ya go. Puch thru the threshold....
What's the saying: training is 80% mental?
Another saying I like: Whether you thnk you can or cannot, you are right.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> there ya go. Puch thru the threshold....
> What's the saying: training is 80% mental?
> Another saying I like: Whether you thnk you can or cannot, you are right.



I'm pretty sure I'm 100% mental...


----------



## Decker (Oct 18, 2006)

Are you experiencing any tenderness in your elbows from doing skullcrushers?

I added the exercise recently (to replace CGBP) and I've noticed increased sensitivity in my elbows to even mild bumps.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

Decker said:


> Are you experiencing any tenderness in your elbows from doing skullcrushers?
> 
> I added the exercise recently (to replace CGBP) and I've noticed increased sensitivity in my elbows to even mild bumps.



Skullcrushers are a real hit-and-miss for most people.  A lot of people are fine with them, but there are those that it simply causes too much pain.  Thankfully, I fall into the former group.  I'm not sure about the bumps.  Where on your elbow are you getting them at?

If you want to try an exercise that really hits the triceps but seems to be easier on the elbows (and shoulders), try Decline DB Triceps Extensions.  I really like these.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm 100% mental...


well...that's the rumor..but I didn't wanna be rude...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2006)

Ouch, man.  Very ouch...


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey buddy...looking good in here!

I'm another the skulls bother. The DB decline ext are definately good, I also like Tate presses as well


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey buddy...looking good in here!
> 
> I'm another the skulls bother. The DB decline ext are definately good, I also like Tate presses as well



Thanks Rocco!  It really felt good to push it.

I was thinking about replacing the Decline Triceps Extentions with the Tate Press the next time I change up my routine.  Maybe in a month or so.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2006)

I feel like an ass.  I meant to do this on the 13th, but I forgot. 

I wanted to say thanks to fufu for the 30+ birthday thread!

Thanks, fufu!!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 20, 2006)

For the most part, things are going pretty smooth.  Well, except for my shoulder.  About a week ago, it started to hurt again.  The really funny thing is that I've been working it out, and really pushing it, for a week and the pain seems to be abating.  I have no clue what's going on.  

I still trust in CowPimp's assessment that it's an impingement, so I've got an appointment with another (different) orthopedist on Tuesday.

Am I going to stop working out?  Hell no.

I had another good workout today.  Nothing special, just a good solid workout.  Though my Seated BB Press did go up nicely, and I still had more to give but ran out of sets.

I did realize one thing today.  Not only have I been upping my weight, sets, and workouts, but I've also been decreasing my rest period.  So, overall, the intensity of my workouts has increased dramatically.


AM
DB Bench Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
75 @ 4
75 @ 3

Fly (RI, 1/x/1/x)
55 @ 6 
60 @ 5
60 @ 5

Skullcrusher (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 5
70 @ 5
70 @ 5

Decline DB Extension (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 5
30 @ 4


PM
DB Front Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6

DB Lateral Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6

Seated DB Rear Raise (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6
30 @ 6
30 @ 6

BB Shoulder Press (RI 1, 1/x/1/x)
105 @ 6
110 @ 6
115 @ 6
- Add 5








20/10/2006
KW: chest, pecs, triceps, shoulders, delts


----------



## DOMS (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw crap, I screwed up.  I mixed and matched the wrong workouts.  Oh well.

This week is superset week.  Even I'm not crazy enough to do supersets twice a day...or am I?  

I still don't think I'm asking enough from my workouts.  On a superset day, I was able to do all the exercises at my max.  This tells me that I should be able to do more on the days that I do standard sets. We'll see.

I haven't done Yates Rows, One-arm Rows, Bent-over Rows, or Leg Extensions in quite a while so I wasn't sure what weight to use.  That's why the weight jumped on some of those exercises.


Yates Row / One-arm Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
145 @ 6 / 35 @ 6
145 @ 6 / 55 @ 6

DB Row / Bent-over Row  (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 6 / 145 @ 5
70 @ 5 / 145 @ 4

T-Bar Row (Dropeset, RI 4 on first set, 1/x/1/x)
175 @ 8
155 @ 6

Front Squat / Leg Extension (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
135 @ 6 / 60 @ 6
135 @ 6 / 80 @ 6
- Add 5, Add 20

Zerchers Good-morning / Curls (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 6 / 70 @ 6
105 @ 6 / 75 @ 6
- Add 5, Add 5

Squats (Dropeset, RI 4 on first set, 1/x/1/x)
220 @ 7
195 @ 5





21/10/2006
KW: back, quads, hamstrings, superset, dropset


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Zercher good mornings(or RDL's) look cool, I tried them once but it put too much pressure on my arms.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Zercher good mornings(or RDL's) look cool, I tried them once but it put too much pressure on my arms.




The Zercher's did?  Were you using an Olympic barbell?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey DOMS!
I have an occaional mysteryt pain in my delts too. I, like most of us, have to be real careful when doing my pushing exercises.
It sucks getting older...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey DOMS!
> I have an occaional mysteryt pain in my delts too. I, like most of us, have to be real careful when doing my pushing exercises.
> It sucks getting older...



I would be willing to just say that it's some mystery pain, but I've seen CowPimp make call after call about injuries and be spot on.

Old?  Old?!  I'm only 34, not the ancient 35 that you are.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2006)

heh..I'm getting ready to cross the threshold...I'll be 36 in December...the downward slid to 40....no wonder I can't get the 22 year olds to look in my direction any longer...


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, I went to see another orthopedic specialist today.  This time the examination was much more thorough and they did several x-rays.

The diagnosis?  I have AC arthrosis.  Pretty much, it means that I developed one or more cracks in the cartilage at the end of the clavical (where it meets up with the acromion).  The fluid finds its way inside and start an erosion.  

The prognosis?  Eventually, I'll need to have an operation to remove the weakened cartilage.  The doc said that I can do it now, or, if I'm okay with the pain, I can do it later.  Since I'm just this side of a masochist, I told him that we can do it later.  He did recommend that I try to keep my reps in the 12-15 range, but said that I could do 4-6 if I wanted to.  It would just mean that I'd need the operation sooner and that I'd experience more pain.

I'm really pleased that its not my rotator cuff.  So, I'm in a pretty damn fine mood.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

go for the bionics.....
He can be built; stronger, better, faster....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> go for the bionics.....
> He can be built; stronger, better, faster....



I don't have six million dollars.  What can I get for a buck fifty?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2006)

DB Front Raise / Arnold Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
30 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
- Add 5

Upright Row / Lateral Raise (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
100 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
- Add 5

Rear Lateral Raise / DB Lying Rear Raise (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
30 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
30 @ 6 / 30 @ 6
- Add 5

Seated BB Press (Dropeset, RI 4 on first set, 1/x/1/x)
120 @ 10
100 @ 5




25/10/2006
KW: delts, shoulders, shock


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

The last five days have been to hectic to get in a workout.  I'm a little low on sleep and a little sick, but I really felt the need to workout.  So I did.  My workout suffered a bit.  But better a slightly subpar workout than no workout.


T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
180 @ 6
180 @ 6
180 @ 5
180 @ 5

DB Lying Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 4
70 @ 5
70 @ 4
70 @ 4

BB Shrug (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
260 @ 6
265 @ 6
265 @ 6
265 @ 5

Overhead Shrug (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 6
115 @ 6
120 @ 6
120 @ 6
- Still getting a feeling for these.



30/10/2006
KW: back, traps


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't have six million dollars. What can I get for a buck fifty?


I hear that Crashman goes for cheap....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I hear that Crashman goes for cheap....



I'm pretty sure that whatever Crashman can do for me, won't make a better man.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

you get what you pay for, sir...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The last five days have been to hectic to get in a workout.  I'm a little low on sleep and a little sick, but I really felt the need to workout.  So I did.  My workout suffered a bit.  But better a slightly subpar workout than no workout.
> 
> 
> T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
> ...



 @ the T-bar rows. You must have a strong back naturally. I have been training like a mofo, and I can't do more than 135 for reps. Nice Job.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 31, 2006)

KelJu said:


> @ the T-bar rows. You must have a strong back naturally. I have been training like a mofo, and I can't do more than 135 for reps. Nice Job.



Thanks, KelJu!

It must be genetics, I don't do anything special.

Maybe it's because I've been doing T-Bars for a year?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 2, 2006)

Alrighty then.  I've made it past the rather turbulent last week or so and have my schedule down solid.  Time to get back to the grind.


Bring the pain.


I was reading through Triple Threat's awesome journal and found something very interesting.  I stumbled upon  Bill Starr's 5 x 5 routine.







.........Very interesting, indeed.

So, just another routine?  Big deal, right?  Well, not so.  It seems that the program may not be workable for several people.  Thinking about it, I came to a conclusion. Maybe it didn't work for TT and Stewart because they're so far along in weight training and a lot weaker.  Perhaps it'll work for someone not so far along?  Such as...me?

Plus, since two of the stronger members here said it may not be workable, well...that sounds like a challenge to me. 

It also sounds painful and grueling.  Both of which I like.

Okay, goal time.  What's my goal?  It is to add 50% to all my weights?  Is it to put me into competition shape?  Hell, no!  I just want to make it week 5.  Don't get me wrong, if I can go longer, I sure as hell will.  I want to make it past the wall that is the fourth week.

I'll likely start my first workout tomorrow morning at 5:15.  I'm going to plan it, and select my starting weight, tonight.  If I get stuck on setting up the program, I'll take the time to get some help.

I like pain.


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck with that. I have not read too much about it myself but I get the jist, pretty intense stuff.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good luck with that. I have not read too much about it myself but I get the jist, pretty intense stuff.



Yep.  You can read about it TT's journal.  It's good stuff.



Ain't Gonna Happen.  At least, not today anyway.  I didn't get to sleep until 0200 and I have a sore throat.

This sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm still ill, but I couldn't go another day of not working out.  But I also have trouble breathing, so I'm not up to a full workout.  

So, I figured that I'd do a workout to find where I sit with deadlifts.  I need to do this if I'm going to give the 5x5 a shot.

I haven't done a straight up deadlift in a long time.  I've only been doing the Romanian versions.  The last time I did regular deadlifts I was able to 6 @ 195.

Next time I need to start a higher weight. 

Deadlifts (the RI is listed next to the set, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 6 (RI 1)
125 @ 6 (RI 1)
150 @ 6 (RI 1)
175 @ 6 (RI 1)
200 @ 5 (RI 2)
225 @ 5 (RI 2)
250 @ 1 (RI 2)


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

5x5 is a good program, but I have heard alot of people say that the rest isnt enough. Seems like it takes alot out of ya. Be sure to get your rest.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> 5x5 is a good program, but I have heard alot of people say that the rest isnt enough. Seems like it takes alot out of ya. Be sure to get your rest.


Thanks for the tip.  

For the last few months, I've been doing the 4-6 rep rang with a 1 to 2 minute RI.  But I only did 3 or 4 sets.  I'll start out with a 3 minute RI.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

MIA for a couple of days.  Feeling OK?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> MIA for a couple of days.  Feeling OK?


Hell no.  

I've been sick for a week now.  I missed a day and a half of work this week. Which is very unusual for a workoholic such as myself.   I've started feeling better today, though.  Right now I'm at 90%.  I figure that I should be 100% by tomorrow, so I'll start week 1, day 1 then.

Thanks for checking in on me, TT.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

*Week 1, Day 1*

My cable modem died three days ago and I think it's working now.  It's failed once or twice since I had the modem replaced, though.

On Monday I was still a bit ill.  I felt like I was at 90% or so, but since the workout was pretty easy, I did it anyway.

Since the routine was pretty easy, I did 2 RI instead of the planned 3.  The only substitutions that I did were Seated BB Presses instead of Military Presses and T-Bar Row instead of (what I assume is) the Seated Cable Row (they just called them Rows ).

I've also started stretching again.  I'm doing the routine that's commonly found in Aikido dojos.  It feels pretty good.

Squat (RI 2)
100 @ 5
125 @ 5
150 @ 5
175 @ 5


Bench (RI 2)
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
140 @ 5

T-Bar Row (RI 2)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
150 @ 5




KW: 5x5
15/11/2006


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

Is a set of squats missing?  I interpreted rows to be Bentover BB rows, but I'm sure that T-Bars will be just as good.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Is a set of squats missing?  I interpreted rows to be Bentover BB rows, but I'm sure that T-Bars will be just as good.


_*Dammit!*_ 

Yes, I forgot to write the final set of 200 @ 5. 

I thought it might be Bent-over Rows if it wasn't Seated Cable Rows, but hey, T-Bars allow for more weight anyway (than the Bent-over Rows).


----------



## fufu (Nov 15, 2006)

Good stuff, it is nice coming back into the game.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

Wish you the best with getting Better Doms. Those are some sick 185X6 T bar rows.   What's your weight?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, it is nice coming back into the game.


Thanks fufu.  Yeah, I was still ill on Monday, but I couldn't stay away.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Wish you the best with getting Better Doms. Those are some sick 185X6 T bar rows.   What's your weight?



200 on the dot.  

And, in case you're wondering, I do them with perfect form. No cheating.  I could, if I were so inclined, fake a seizure and make it over 200. 

And thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2006)

*Week 1, Day 2*

For the most part, week one is boring.  Yeah, I get to do an extra set, which is a bit taxing in itself, and I'll end up Squating three times a week, but that's it.  The only thing that really motivates me is knowing that it's going to get harder.  Much harder.

Actually, there was one anomaly regarding intensity, my Deadlifts.  A week ago, I did 7 sets of them, totaling 35 reps, culminating in 1 @ 250.  Today, I felt stressed just doing 4x5.  I guess I can chock it up to preceding them with 8 sets of exercises (big compounds) and this being the second day this week that I did Squats.  

Time will tell.

Squats (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 6
130 @ 6
155 @ 5
155 @ 5
- I'm used to doing 4-6 reps, so I went over on the first two sets.

Seated BB Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
120 @ 5

Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
180 @ 5
210 @ 5



KW: Legs, Shouders
15/11/2006


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

DOMS said:


> The only thing that really motivates me is knowing that it's going to get harder.  Much harder.



You really _are_ a masochist, aren't you?  




> Actually, there was one anomaly regarding intensity, my Deadlifts.  A week ago, I did 7 sets of them, totaling 35 reps, culminating in 1 @ 250.  Today, I felt stressed just doing 4x5.  I guess I can chock it up to preceding them with 8 sets of exercises (big compounds) and this being the second day this week that I did Squats.



I found that squatting with only one day's rest was the most difficult part.  My knees were the biggest objectors.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> You really _are_ a masochist, aren't you?



That's "*sado*masochistic", thank you very much!

All I've ever wanted was a women to love, to hold, and who'd ask me spank her.




Triple Threat said:


> I found that squatting with only one day's rest was the most difficult part.  My knees were the biggest objectors.



Thankfully, I don't seem to have this problem.  And I do go deep.  At the bottom of my squat, my knees flair out to the sides as my chest fits between them.  

ATG, baby!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2006)

*Week 1, Day 3*

Today's squats was a bit hard.  I'm used to doing 3 or 4 sets so today's 6 sets pushed my endurance a bit.  I'm certain that by week 3 I'll need to change to the 3 RI like I said in a earlier post.  I'll continue doing 2 for as long as possible though.

And, once again, I screwed up on the number of reps.  On the second to last set of each exercise I was supposed to do 3 reps, but I ended up doing 5.  Oh well...


Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
100 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
180 @ 5
*210 @ 5*
155 @ 8

Bench Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
120 @ 5
*145 @ 5*
85 @ 8

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
85 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5
*170 @ 5*
125 @ 8



KW: Legs, Chest, Back
18/11/2006


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Are the bolds PR's?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> That's "*sado*masochistic", thank you very much!
> 
> All I've ever wanted was a women to love, to hold, and who'd ask me spank her.



 I didn't mean to insult you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> Are the bolds PR's?



No, that's where he did 5 reps instead of 3.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> And, once again, I screwed up on the number of reps.  On the second to last set of each exercise I was supposed to do 3 reps, but I ended up doing 5.



  C'mon, get with the program.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Ohhh, I see.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

*Week 2, Day 1*

Today was the first day I've felt any pain in my shoulder since I started the 5x5.  Even then, I barely felt it.

I'm pretty sure that Squats are going to be the sticking point.  It's not that the sets or the reps are too much, it's the number of days and the cumulative affect.  I've done squats twice a week, but I'd never thought that I'd be doing them three days a week. And with so many sets, to boot!  That's the real challenge.  To keep doing Squats at that level for weeks on end.


Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
105 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
185 @ 5
210 @ 5

Bench Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
150 @ 5




KW: Legs, Chest, Back, 5x5
20/11/2006


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm pretty sure that Squats are going to be the sticking point.  It's not that the sets or the reps are too much, it's the number of days and the cumulative affect.  I've done squats twice a week, but I'd never thought that I'd be doing them three days a week. And with so many sets, to boot!  That's the real challenge.  To keep doing Squats at that level for weeks on end.



My sentiments exactly.  I wonder if it would be easier to start out doing maybe 2 sets of squats, 3 times a week to start off.  Then gradually increase the number of sets.  I found there is a world of difference between having just one day off between squat sessions and having 2 days off.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My sentiments exactly.  I wonder if it would be easier to start out doing maybe 2 sets of squats, 3 times a week to start off.  Then gradually increase the number of sets.  I found there is a world of difference between having just one day off between squat sessions and having 2 days off.


It would make sense not to over do it on the Squats.  However, for the sake of my doing this routine, I can't change a thing.  My goal is to make it to week 5 without changing a single part of Bill's routine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

Doms your a pretty strong metrosexual.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Doms your a pretty strong metrosexual.



Thanks, Brutus!

BTW, is Brutus your real name?  If so, your parents are pretty cool!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Thanks, Triple Thread.

Sadly, I'm traveling this holiday and wont be able to workout again until next Monday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Brutus!
> 
> BTW, is Brutus your real name?  If so, your parents are pretty cool!



Na it's not my real name is Kyle.  But i do have some cool parents.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving, DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Nov 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Have a Happy Thanksgiving, DOMS


 
Thanks Burner!  I hope your Thanksgiving went well!  Despite the incredible food, I kept it sensible and ate only one plate of food and a one piece of pie.  And there was over 10 types to choose from!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, this holiday is coming to a close. It's 11:17 PM and I should be asleep, but I took a five hour nap today. 

I can't hit the weights, but I have been doing my stretches. I feel kind of...shitty. 

I've been working hard at the weights lately. I've also been much more consistant too. So I've been feeling pretty good about my physical condition. 

But I'm not. It turns out that I have all the flexibility of a piece of wood. It's not even funny. Good Lord, could I be any less flexible. The only real flexibility that I have is related to dropping into the hole during Squats. Well, that and one other thing. I can have a someone pull my arms laterally behind me and touch the backs of my hands together.

Kooky, huh?

So now I have another goal: complete flexibilty. And goals are good.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2006)

*Week 2, Day 2*

So far I've been able to Deadlifts without straps, but I figure another week or so and I'll have to start using straps.

Also, nothing has really come close to my limit.


Squats (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
105 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
155 @ 5

Incline Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
125 @ 5

Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
135 @ 5
160 @ 5
185 @ 5
215 @ 5



KW: chest, legs, back
27/11/2006


----------



## DOMS (Nov 27, 2006)

Another post on stretching.

Over the four day holiday, I didn't have the opportunity to workout so, like I've said, I focused on stretching.  The strange thing is the affect on my quads.  Every morning and evening, I spent about 10-15 minutes stretching.  After two days I started to get what felt like DOMS.

I wonder if, because of the stretching, I was causing micro tears that resulted in the DOMS?


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

Flexability ftw! It helps alot. Are you warming up before your stretching sessions?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

on your deads: Are you using an alternate grip?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Flexability ftw! It helps alot. Are you warming up before your stretching sessions?


 
No.  I wasn't aware that I need to warm up to stretch.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> on your deads: Are you using an alternate grip?


 
I alternate every rep.  It keeps me honest so that I don't bounce and it really is "dead".


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just alternate on sets. once my grip is in place, I just leave them there.


----------



## fufu (Nov 28, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No.  I wasn't aware that I need to warm up to stretch.



Well I like to use the analogy I read once on this site. It was something like, "think of taffy, what happens when you try to bend/stretch it when it is cold? It breaks, now when you heat it up, then what happens to it" Now I'm not saying muscles are the same as taffy, or anywhere near...well I don't know what I'm saying. But my point is, when you warm up a muscle, it is less apt to come to a point of "deformation"(strain or, in an extreme case, tear) because it actually becomes more "bendy". lawl, I cannot explain this well in words. You don't really have to do an exercise that doesn't involve actually stretching. Warm up by stretching light and not putting too much tension on the muscles at first, then working up. That is why I liked Yoga, it has you moving from isometric to isometric(and cycling and each time you stretch a little further), really warms up the body, had me sweating bullets.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well I like to use the analogy I read once on this site. It was something like, "think of taffy, what happens when you try to bend/stretch it when it is cold? It breaks, now when you heat it up, then what happens to it" Now I'm not saying muscles are the same as taffy, or anywhere near...well I don't know what I'm saying. But my point is, when you warm up a muscle, it is less apt to come to a point of "deformation"(strain or, in an extreme case, tear) because it actually becomes more "bendy". lawl, I cannot explain this well in words. You don't really have to do an exercise that doesn't involve actually stretching. Warm up by stretching light and not putting too much tension on the muscles at first, then working up. That is why I liked Yoga, it has you moving from isometric to isometric(and cycling and each time you stretch a little further), really warms up the body, had me sweating bullets.


Thanks, fufu.  I do usually start with the lighter, less strenuous, stretches first.  Unlike the way I approach bodybuilding, I'm not really pushing the limits when I stretch.  Slow and steady is how I do my stretching.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2006)

Week 2, Day 3

Still going strong.  I did, however, feel some pain in my left shoulder on the 145 set.  Oh well...



Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
105 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 5
185 @ 5
215 @ 3
155 @ 8


Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
70 @ 5
90 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 3
105 @ 8


T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
155 @ 3
115 @ 8



KW: legs, bench, back
29/11/2006


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No.  I wasn't aware that I need to warm up to stretch.



Beyond what fufu said, a warm muscle has increased range of motion.  Stretching will be more effective when warmed up.  Stretching is not just improving tissue extensibility, but it is also reprogramming reflex arcs to allow for a great ROM without nervous system intervention.  So, getting that little bit extra ROM from being warmed up is important.

Also, regarding the stretching, I've never heard of it making someone sore.  However, I did get DOMS as a result of some soft tissue work another trainer did to me.  Basically, he rolled out my VMO with a metal pin.  It hurt so much I couldn't believe it.  I was sore for 3 days thereafter.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Beyond what fufu said, a warm muscle has increased range of motion.  Stretching will be more effective when warmed up.  Stretching is not just improving tissue extensibility, but it is also reprogramming reflex arcs to allow for a great ROM without nervous system intervention.  So, getting that little bit extra ROM from being warmed up is important.



What should I do to warm up for stretching?



CowPimp said:


> Also, regarding the stretching, I've never heard of it making someone sore.  However, I did get DOMS as a result of some soft tissue work another trainer did to me.  Basically, he rolled out my VMO with a metal pin.  It hurt so much I couldn't believe it.  I was sore for 3 days thereafter.



I saw a video where Jay Cutler was getting a deep tissue message.  It looked like he was getting the crap beat out of him.  The look of pain on his face was intense and it was also a bright scarlet color, as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What should I do to warm up for stretching?[/B]
> 
> Same thing you might do to warmup for a workout.  Personally, if I'm just going to stretch and do nothing else I will just do some pushups, body squats, and maybe even some chinups.  A few sets of submaximal numbers in a circuit.  No need to kill yourself.  It's just a quick and easy way to do something that requires little to no equipment.  Sometimes I may also go for a quick few minute jog around the block or even leisurely walk as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Same thing you might do to warmup for a workout.  Personally, if I'm just going to stretch and do nothing else I will just do some pushups, body squats, and maybe even some chinups.  A few sets of submaximal numbers in a circuit.  No need to kill yourself.  It's just a quick and easy way to do something that requires little to no equipment.  Sometimes I may also go for a quick few minute jog around the block or even leisurely walk as well.



Thanks, Cowpimp.  I figured it would be something like that.  Though, I should note, when I warm up for a weight training, I don't do calisthenics.  I start with an empty oly bar and a few sets of high reps with negligible weight.





CowPimp said:


> I really want to get a professional one.  It sounds great.



I'm sadomasochistic, but I find you to be disturbing.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What should I do to warm up for stretching?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a video where Jay Cutler was getting a deep tissue message.  It looked like he was getting the crap beat out of him.  The look of pain on his face was intense and it was also a bright scarlet color, as well.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSXdU3LU9Oo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qSx9aWueNk


Lawl, is that really what a deep tissue message looks like?


This video looked informative, but they made it ghey with the music and made it harder to concentrate on what the dude was saying. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aDeTJVZt1k

Lawl, check that out. My cat does that too when you run her head.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 1, 2006)

KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSXdU3LU9Oo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qSx9aWueNk
> 
> 
> Lawl, is that really what a deep tissue message looks like?



That's not what it looked like in Jay's video.  The women was much more methodical in her approach.  She also use something that looked similar to trowel at time.




KelJu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aDeTJVZt1k
> 
> Lawl, check that out. My cat does that too when you run her head.



Hahahaahahaa.  That's pretty damn funny!

And just because I can't post this anywhere else...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2006)

*Week 3, Day 1*

Today may be the last day that do all exercises at an RI of 2.  The Squats are getting to be borderline.  I'm almost not getting the chance to to recoup between sets.

Aside from that, I did pretty well.  I'm reaching my PR in benching (150, 4 x 6).  I'm no where near my PR in Squats (230, 4 x 6) or my T-Bar Rows (185, 4 x 6).  I'm not sure if I messed up in my initial estimates or if this is a feature of the program. 

I've noticed some substantial changes in the musculature of my legs.  I'm not going to do any measurements until I abandon this routine, though.

I've also noticed a change in my back.  Only because, when I lay down, I don't...feel the same.  I can feel that I'm laying on muscle and not just my back.  It sounds weird, but I don't know how else to explain it.



Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 5
135 @ 5
160 @ 5
190 @ 5
215 @ 5


Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
145 @ 5


T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
155 @ 5



KW: chest, legs, back, 5x5
05/12/2006


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

I just discovered something...unpleasant.

It appears that last night I developed some stretch marks.  No doubt their from doing deep Squats.  They start at my groin (as apposed to yours I guess) and head straight for the knees for about five inches.  

The only other time I've developed stretch marks was from pec growth, and then only very light ones.  Which took a month or more to develop.  The marks I have on my inner thighs happened just last night.

I always thought that they took time time to grow.  It seems like I violently tore my skin instead.  Is this normal?

BTW, when I Squat, I go completely ATG.  I have good hip flexibility (from working months on end to Squat deep), so I go all the way down until my hams hit my calves.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

That is sweet that you are making notable gains in muscle size.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> That is sweet that you are making notable gains in muscle size.



Thanks for the support, fufu!

You throw around a lot more weight than me.  Did you get the inner thigh stretch marks as well?

They're actually a bit painful.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the support, fufu!
> 
> You throw around a lot more weight than me.  Did you get the inner thigh stretch marks as well?
> 
> They're actually a bit painful.



Hmm, I haven't had any stretch marks at all from lifting. Except for some small ones on the side of my hips. Some people are just more susceptible to stretch marks. If it hurts then maybe it is something else that a dermatologist could diagnose. I've heard people use some sort of cocoa butter cream to reverse stretch marks but I don't know if it really works. Well there is one positive thing about them - you know you are getting bigger!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

i've got stretch marks all around my arm pit area from lifting when I was younger.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

But is normal to just rip the skin in one workout?  

The thing is about 5 inches long and about a centimeter wide.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know.

Does it hurt?

Post a picture.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Does it hurt?
> 
> Post a picture.



Yes, they hurt.  Not excruciatingly so, but I can feel them when I move around.

I'll take a pic tonight.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yes, they hurt.  Not excruciatingly so, but I can feel them when I move around.
> 
> I'll take a pic tonight.



weird.  I have never had strech marks that hurt.  I have not ever noticed stretch marks to happen after one session.

It may be that you broke some blood vessels?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> weird.  I have never had strech marks that hurt.  I have not ever noticed stretch marks to happen after one session.
> 
> It may be that you broke some blood vessels?



That's the strange thing, there's no blood.  Not even subdermally.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i've got stretch marks all around my arm pit area from lifting when I was younger.



Me too. People always notice them first aswell, over everything else, which really annoys me.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, my 10,000th post is to inform you that there will, in fact, not be any near-crotch shot of my unusual stretch marks.

My camera lacks the ability to display them adequetly.  It's having a problem showing the differences in skin tone.


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2006)

Good job on the 10,000 posts, lawl. Welcome to whore-dom! I'm getting there.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

We interrupt this regularly scheduled workout post (postponed until tonight) with the urgent picture:







_*HOT DAMN!!!*_


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good job on the 10,000 posts, lawl. Welcome to whore-dom! I'm getting there.


You'll always be my whore.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2006)

*Week 3, Day 2*

Today was a bit of a push on the Deadlifts.  The pump, and pain, I felt in my lower back was a bit intense.  Again, I may have to start using straps soon.  My grip barely made it though the 20 reps.

I'm still doing it with an RI of 2.

So far the results from this routine have been pretty good.



Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 5
135 @ 5
160 @ 5
190 @ 5

Incline Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
95 @ 5
110 @ 5
125 @ 5

Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
125 @ 5
165 @ 5
190 @ 5
220 @ 5



KW: 5x5, legs, chest, back
07/11/2006


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2006)

If you can manage it, try adding a few sets of Farmers Walks at the end of your session. Theyve done a lot for my grip in a really short time.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll give it a go.  Thanks!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

are you doing a bill starr 5x5 program?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> are you doing a bill starr 5x5 program?



Yes.  I'm on Week 3, Day 2 (which I did yesterday).  I'll do day 3 tomorrow.

I tell you, it's crazy doing max squats three days a week.  But the results are good so far.


----------



## Decker (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you ever experience muscle pain in your upper middle back by the shoulder blades?  I noticed that you isolate your chest workout to incline benching.  If I don't do incline after first doing flat or decline benching, my upper back suffers a bit.  

I'm guessing that your squats more than prepare you for the exercise.

Nice job by the way.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

Decker said:


> Do you ever experience muscle pain in your upper middle back by the shoulder blades?  I noticed that you isolate your chest workout to incline benching.  If I don't do incline after first doing flat or decline benching, my upper back suffers a bit.
> 
> I'm guessing that your squats more than prepare you for the exercise.
> 
> Nice job by the way.



Thanks, man.

No, I have no tightening of the back.  Even if I did, unless I thought it was causing damage, I just keep at.  I won't change a single part of the program.

Doing Squats three times  week with a maximal effort are intense.  Like I said before, I'm pretty sure that I ripped the skin on my inner thighs.  Kooky.

It'll get more interesting after Christmas.  One of my presents is a pair of really nice Mizuno running shoes.  My plan is to do sprint up a nearby overpass.  Once I can do about 50 such sprints, out comes the tire.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yes.  I'm on Week 3, Day 2 (which I did yesterday).  I'll do day 3 tomorrow.
> 
> I tell you, it's crazy doing max squats three days a week.  But the results are good so far.



it isn;t supposed to be max squating three days a week!

Onle once a week (friday)!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it isn;t supposed to be max squating three days a week!
> 
> Onle once a week (friday)!!


I'm just following what the spreadsheet says to do. 

Maybe 'maximal' wasn't the correct word, but with two exceptions (a set of 3 and of 8), I'm doing 5 reps.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm just following what the spreadsheet says to do.
> 
> Maybe 'maximal' wasn't the correct word, but with two exceptions (a set of 3 and of 8), I'm doing 5 reps.



which spread sheet?  The template should go like this:

day1- 5x5@8-10RM (increase 5lbs weekly)

day2- 5x5@20% less intensity then day 1

day3- 1x5@max 5 rep set (increase weight weekly)


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

I followed a link in TT's journal and found an Excel spreadsheet at the bottom of this page.  I plugged in the numbers. Basically, it was the weight that I could do at 5 reps.  This was set as week 4's weight and scaled back the previous three and increased for the next 5.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I followed a link in TT's journal and found an Excel spreadsheet at the bottom of this page.  I plugged in the numbers. Basically, it was the weight that I could do at 5 reps.  This was set as week 4's weight and scaled back the previous three and increased for the next 5.



oh, yea, that is the intermediate version from Madcow....that is not the traditional Starr 5x5.....carry on.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, it's apology time.  Because of my discussion with P-funk, I was reading some of my old posts in this thread and came across this beauty:

"So, just another routine?  Big deal, right?  Well, not so.  It seems that the program may not be workable for several people. Thinking about it, I came to a conclusion. Maybe it didn't work for TT and Stewart because they're so far along in weight training and a lot weaker. Perhaps it'll work for someone not so far along? Such as...me?"

I sound like an ass.  

The sentence that read "Maybe it didn't work for TT and Stewart because they're so far along in weight training and a lot weaker." _should _have read "Maybe it didn't work for TT and Stewart because they're so far along in weight training and _*I'm *_a lot weaker."  Meaning that since I'm weak and so far from my potential, that I should be able to do it.

Sorry, TT and Stewart!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh, yea, that is the intermediate version from Madcow....that is not the traditional Starr 5x5.....carry on.


Sir, yes sir!



Heh, that's the same "mistake" that TT made.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

Tell me about it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2006)

*Week 3, Day 3*

Strange...very strange.  Today I just blazed through my workout.  I didn't up my RI to 3, it's still just 2.  I wasn't ill or tired for my last two workouts, either.  I just didn't feel taxed by today's workout.

Even when I was doing my 220 Squats I was firing out of the hole.  I have no clue...none. 

The only downside to my workout was putting a hole in the wall.  I was unloading my squat rack, even though there was only a single 45 on one side, the bar tilted, fell, and put a hole in the wall.  It turns out that I had remounted the bar too far to the right.  Damn you, [SIZE=-1]Archimedes![/SIZE]


Squats (RI 2, 1/x/1x)
105 @ 5
135 @ 5
155 @ 5
185 @ 5
220 @ 3
160 @ 8

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
90 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
150 @ 3
110 @ 8

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
160 @ 3
115 @ 8



KW: 5x5, legs, back, chest, pecs
09/12/2006


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice squattage. lawl, sorry to hear about the hole in your wall, that sucks. But it is kind of cool at the time. What kind of room do you workout in?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice squattage. lawl, sorry to hear about the hole in your wall, that sucks. But it is kind of cool at the time. What kind of room do you workout in?



I workout in my home office. I put a 45 pound dent in my faux wood paneled wall. 

At least no one was around to see it.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Even when I was doing my 220 Squats I was firing out of the hole. I have no clue...none.


'cause you were in the zone, dude! When u realize..you are in that zone...GO HEAVY! No..I mean..GO HEAVIER!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'cause you were in the zone, dude! When u realize..you are in that zone...GO HEAVY! No..I mean..GO HEAVIER!



Thanks!  The only problem is that I'm doing a routine where every set has a predefined weight.  I can't change a thing.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


Arsonist?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks! The only problem is that I'm doing a routine where every set has a predefined weight. I can't change a thing.


(pppsssst....I think you can...just...do it! Try it..you'll like it....anarchy!)


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> (pppsssst....I think you can...just...do it! Try it..you'll like it....anarchy!)





Then I'd kill my goal.  Which is to get to week 5 without changing a thing. 

I want to keep at this as long as possible.  It's doing good things for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

then...nevermind what I say!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> then...nevermind what I say!


No way!  The words are good, I just can't do it until my 5x5 is over.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

gotcha!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

*Week 4, Day 1*

Well, it's make it or break it week.  I have to admit, it wasn't a breeze coming out of the hole on my last two sets of Squats.  But, for those of you playing the home game, the numbers jumped a bit.  The 5x5 routine works on percentages, which doesn't translate well in to actual pounds, so I round the numbers to the nearest 5 pounds.  This week, for mathematical reasons, I ended up rounding more up than down.  So, I added 10 pounds to quite a few of the sets.

Because of the increased weights, I ended up moving to an RI of 3 on the last sets of Squats (but maintained 2 on the other exercises).  I'll remain at an RI of 3 for the Squats from now on.

Aside from the Squats, the rest was still pretty easy.  Which is great because I benched my at my PR. Also, during the last set of the Benches, I really felt it in my pecs.  Good stuff!

The truth of it is that, even if I don't make it past week 4, this workout was worth it.  I put on a noticeable amount of muscle.  Not only is it a great physical workout, it's also a great mental workout.  If you're a novice like me, this workout is worth trying.

Squats (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 5
195 @ 5
220 @ 5 - an RI of 3

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
130 @ 5
150 @ 5

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 5


KW: chest, back, legs, 5x5
12/12/2006


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job, looks like one of your strongest workouts so far in this journal.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks good.



Thanks, P-funk. I really appreciate that.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice job, looks like one of your strongest workouts so far in this journal.



8,000 posts?!  You filthy, filthy whore...


Yeah, I think it ranks right up their.  If I make it to week 5, it definitely will be my strongest workout.


----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> 8,000 posts?!  You filthy, filthy whore...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think it ranks right up their.  If I make it to week 5, it definitely will be my strongest workout.



Hehehe, I knew that was coming up soon. You are almost there!(week 5)


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, it's make it or break it week.



It's looking good, DOMS.  Stewart and I will be watching closely.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 13, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I workout in my home office. I put a 45 pound dent in my faux wood paneled wall.





DOMS said:


> At least no one was around to see it.




I was rolling with my son by the kitchen.  I had to hang a picture on the wall where my ass knocked a hole in it from my son shooting me there.  I tried to sprawl but my feet hit the bottom of the wall and he just drove through ... left a dent the size of a basketball.

You're looking really good here DOMS.   You sound like this workout has given you some extra motivation and confidence.  Killer ...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> It's looking good, DOMS.  Stewart and I will be watching closely.



Bragging rights are my major motivation.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 13, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I was rolling with my son by the kitchen.  I had to hang a picture on the wall where my ass knocked a hole in it from my son shooting me there.  I tried to sprawl but my feet hit the bottom of the wall and he just drove through ... left a dent the size of a basketball.
> 
> You're looking really good here DOMS.   You sound like this workout has given you some extra motivation and confidence.  Killer ...



Yep, because there is a definitive goal (and TT and Stewart are watching ), I feel incredibly motivated.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2006)

*Week 4, Day 2*

With the RI of 3 on the Squats, they were no where near my limit.  I wondered if maybe I was cheating by upping the RI, but then I realized that my initial plan (with some sound advice) was to do an RI of 3 to begin with.  So...I don't feel bad at all.  Plus, I'm still doing an RI of 2 on everything else.

Hey, TT and Stewart, what RI did you use when you did the 5x5?

I'm also pleased to say that I haven't resorted to using straps on my Deadlifts yet. I'm really excited about the next workout, too.  I'll being going for a PR in Benching.

_ Damn I feel good!

_ 

Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 5
165 @ 5

Incline Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
110 @ 5
115 @ 5
130 @ 5

Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
140 @ 5
170 @ 5
195 @ 5
225 @ 5



14/12/2006
KW: 5x5, legs, chest, pecs


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2006)

noice deadlifting


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2006)

if working on limit strength is your goal, then uping the rest interval is key.  3-5min. is necessary for CNS recovery.  I typically don't time my rest on my max effort lifts, rather just going by how i feel and when I feel full recovery.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *Week 4, Day 2*
> 
> With the RI of 3 on the Squats, they were no where near my limit.  I wondered if maybe I was cheating by upping the RI, but then I realized that my initial plan (with some sound advice) was to do an RI of 3 to begin with.  So...I don't feel bad at all.  Plus, I'm still doing an RI of 2 on everything else.
> 
> Hey, TT and Stewart, what RI did you use when you did the 5x5?



I don't consciously time my RIs, but I do write down the start and stop times for each exercise.  Times include setup and stripping weights.

From week 3:

Mon 
Squats - 5 sets in 18 minutes
Bench - 5 in 15
Row - 5 in 10

Wed
Squat - 4 in 11
Bench - 4 in 12
Deadlift - 4 in 15

Fri
Squat - 6 in 20
Bench - 6 in 15
Row - 6 in 15


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

fufu said:


> noice deadlifting


Thanks fufu.  I went over my spreadsheet for this program and there's no way that I'm going to hit my PR while doing it (it wont happen to week 9).  I'm pleased with my progress so far, but I doubt that I'm going to reach week 9.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> if working on limit strength is your goal, then uping the rest interval is key.  3-5min. is necessary for CNS recovery.  I typically don't time my rest on my max effort lifts, rather just going by how i feel and when I feel full recovery.



You're right.  My goal is strength, so I don't mind upping the RI to 3.  But that's as high as I'm going to go though (for this routine).   When an RI of three isn't enough, I'm done.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't consciously time my RIs, but I do write down the start and stop times for each exercise.  Times include setup and stripping weights.
> 
> From week 3:
> 
> ...



Yep.  Depending on the load, you did between 2 and 3 minutes.  So I'm okay going with an RI of 3.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Yanick, what ever happened with the accident and the woman trying to sue you?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

did yanick even post in this thread?  did you mean to start a new thread?  lol


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> did yanick even post in this thread?  did you mean to start a new thread?  lol


Check out page 5. 

I also didn't want to bring this up in Open Chat.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

lol, that was 22 pages ago!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol, that was 22 pages ago!


I forget nothing. 

Sometimes is sucks to have a good memory, ADD, and OCD.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

*Week 4, Day 3*

Today is a good day. 

I made it through week 4...and I feel like I've been hit by a car (I should know, I've been hit twice).  

I also did a PR in Benching.  Not only did I do that, but I know that I had more to give.  155 may be the most that I've done in Benching, but it's certainly not the most I can do right now.  After I give up this routine, I plan to take a few days off and test my Bench for my real PR.

During my workout (just after finishing the 255 Squats) I realized that I was going to fail. I don't mean that I felt I wasn't going to make it through today's workout. I meant that as some point I wasn't going to be able to go on with the 5x5 workout.  At some point, I'm going to hit the wall.  And I hate losing.  I hate it so much I don't even play board games with my friends. Yet here I am, setting myself up for failure. I guess that sometimes in life, you have to fail in order to improve.   I'm not sure why, but I have a craving for a fortune cookie...

Moving on...I'm just 5 pounds shy of a PR in Squats.  But I won't hit a PR in this routine until I hit week 6.  I have...reservations about my ability to make it to week six, though.


Squats (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
110 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 5
190 @ 5
225 @ 3
165 @ 8

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
130 @ 5
155 @ 3 - *PR*
115 @ 8

T-Bar Rows (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 3
120 @ 8



KW: 5x5, chest, back, legs
16/12/2006


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

congrats on the PR.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> congrats on the PR.


Thanks, fufu.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2006)

looks good.  PRs are fun.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2006)

Planning on doing week 5?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks good.  PRs are fun.



It's been so long...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Planning on doing week 5?



I plan on going till I can go no more.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2006)

*Week 5, Day 1*

It's not getting any easier.

It feels like I'm reaching my limit on the Squats. I really had to push on the last rep of the last set.  I think I can make it through the week though.


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
140 @ 5
170 @ 5
195 @ 5
225 @ 5

Bench (RI, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5
155 @ 5

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5
165 @ 5


KW: 5x5, chest, back, legs
20/12/2006


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

no...you're not about to reach any limit...that's in your head...just do it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> no...you're not about to reach any limit...that's in your head...just do it.



Damn straight!

I think I blazed through my last few workouts because I was really jazzed about making it though week 4 and hitting a PR.  I just need to keep that positive mindset.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2006)

hhmmm...sounds like it's time to get some hustle behind that muscle!
(Rocky V)


----------



## KelJu (Dec 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> I think I blazed through my last few workouts because I was really jazzed about making it though week 4 and hitting a PR.  I just need to keep that positive mindset.



Exactly right. That is going to be by battle cry: positive thinking. You are a god among men DOMS.


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2006)

Squats looking good again!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Exactly right. That is going to be by battle cry: positive thinking. You are a god among men DOMS.



Heh.  Thanks for the very kind words KelJu.  I should point out that Burner is the one that spurred me on. 

I've set my new target for week 5, Day 3.  I get to go for another PR in Benching.  In week 6, Day 3 I get to go for a PR in Squats.

w00t!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Squats looking good again!



As always, thanks for the support, fufu.  

I'm really looking forward to going for a PR.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hhmmm...sounds like it's time to get some hustle behind that muscle!
> (Rocky V)



Eye of the tiger, baby!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2006)

*Week 5, Day 2*

Even though it was a light day for Squats, I made it a point to fire out of the hole as fast as I could.  The plates were banging (I haven't used collars in a year or so).  I also made it a point to put everything into each and every rep. I practically threw the bar up while Benching and I ripped the bar from the floor while Deadlifting.

Thanks for your support, guys!


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
140 @ 5
170 @ 5
170 @ 5

Incline Bench Press (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
115 @ 5
135 @ 5

Deadlift (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
200 @ 5
230 @ 5



KW: 5x5, chest, back, legs
22/12/2006


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)

Congratulations on making it to week 5.  From those numbers and that commentary, you should have no trouble completing the week.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Snap into a Slim Jim!!!






Oh yeahhH!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Congratulations on making it to week 5.  From those numbers and that commentary, you should have no trouble completing the week.



Thanks for the compliment. Especially since it's coming from a guy who's warmup is better than my PRs.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Snap into a Slim Jim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I remember watching that when I was a kid.

Can you dig it?!


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2006)

Randy Savage always looks like he has mega-hypertension at all times. It looks like his face is gonna bust.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

DOMS said:


> *Week 5, Day 2*
> I practically threw the bar up while Benching and I ripped the bar from the floor while Deadlifting.


Well, c'mon, HE-Man...let's get back to Castle Greyskull! YOU HAVE THE POWER! 

Glad u had a great workout, brotha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Well, c'mon, HE-Man...let's get back to Castle Greyskull! YOU HAVE THE POWER!
> 
> Glad u had a great workout, brotha!



Thanks burner!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>



Merry Clitmas, everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

*Week 5, Day 3*

Another stellar workout.

I did another PR in Benching. I did the PR and I had plenty left over. I'm also right at my PR for Squating.

Okay, this is going to sound corny, but it's true. During my first four sets of Squats, I fired right out of the hole, but during my last set I didn't come up so fast.  On the last rep of the last set I came up slow. It took me about 2 seconds to get up.  During those seconds, I swear that I could hear the guys that support me here at IM cheering me on.  Like I said, it's corny.  


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
140 @ 5
170 @ 5
195 @ 5
230 @ 3
170 @ 8

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
75 @ 5
95 @ 5
115 @ 5
125 @ 5
160 @ 3 - *PR*
115 @ 8

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 3
125 @ 8


KW: 5x5, legs, chest, back
25/12/2006


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Merry Christmas, Brotha!



You too, man! I hope you had a good Christmas.

I got a pair of really nice Mazuno running shoes. I'm going to break them in tomorrow by doimg sprints up a nearby overpass.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

yep...definately corny....

j/K! Whatever you need to fire out that rep!

u workout at home? Can't imagine any gyms open...
Keep up the progress!

I don't think I 've had any such visions like that when I am lifting...if It's hard...I've been known to grunt out a: GET UP!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You too, man! I hope you had a good Christmas.
> 
> I got a pair of really nice Mazuno running shoes. I'm going to break them in tomorrow by doimg sprints up a nearby overpass.


was nice...went to my parents for traditional brunch..opened presents and then had to come to work...(24/7 operations...normal day of work)

I'll 'steal' over to the main office after a while...(this evening) and go hit the elliptical...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yep...definately corny....
> 
> j/K! Whatever you need to fire out that rep!
> 
> ...



Yep, I workout at home.  The convience is nice, but I really miss some of the equipment that I could use at a gym. It's also really nice just putting on some shorts and a shirt and walking downstairs and *boom*, I'm working out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

true...but I think I'd REALLY miss workouts if I wre to have home gym...I need to be in a gym...surrounded by people moving weight...feed off the 'energy'.
I miss my old gym..I'm at 24hour fitness now..and I don't get that feeling from it...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> true...but I think I'd REALLY miss workouts if I wre to have home gym...I need to be in a gym...surrounded by people moving weight...feed off the 'energy'.
> I miss my old gym..I'm at 24hour fitness now..and I don't get that feeling from it...


I have to admit, my motivation was crap at first.  But now I have no problem with keeping motivated.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

I would like to get some cardio piece(s) for home...

.....a couple college girls would do the trick..


----------



## DOMS (Dec 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ......a couple college girls would do the trick..



I think I'll blend your college girl routine with the 5x5 program.  I start with 5 on day 1, go down to three on day 2, and finish off with 8 on day 3.

Yeah, I think that'll work.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

go-go viagra!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

I feel like crap.  Today was my first day of sprinting.  So...how many times did  I sprint?  Two.  Yep, just two.  But I had a few things working against me:
I was a dumb ass and forgot the water.
It was 36 degrees out.
It was up hill.
I sprited for 320 feet each time.
That shit'll take somethin' out of you.

Well, I'm sure I can do better next time.

On a positive note, my shoes made if feel like I was running on carpet.  


KW: sprinting, cardio, dumb ass
27/12/2006


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

What kind of shoes did you get?  Freetrainers?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What kind of shoes did you get?  Freetrainers?



Mazuno, Wave Ascends.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mizuno?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Mizuno?


Yeah. It was a typo.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

well...if u aren't used to that kind of workout...go for 4 lengths next time...build up.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


>



If I wasn't so beat, I'd come over there and wipe the smirk off your face.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> well...if u aren't used to that kind of workout...go for 4 lengths next time...build up.


Sensible, as always.  I'll do it.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If I wasn't so beat, I'd come over there and wipe the smirk off your face.


  If I wasn't drunk then I might let you.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Sensible, as always. I'll do it.


I do what I can...


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I feel like crap.  Today was my first day of sprinting.  So...how many times did  I sprint?  Two.  Yep, just two.  But I had a few things working against me:
> I was a dumb ass and forgot the water.
> It was 36 degrees out.
> It was up hill.
> ...



I just started sprinting myself. And this shit sucks!!! I absolutly hate it. And to add to it, its fuckin cold out.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't run in cold weather....100 degree heat..I can deal with...cold? Nope


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

*Week 6, Day 1*

All in all, it was a decent workout.  I did struggle a little.  Surprisingly, it wasn't with the Squats, it was with the Bench and the T-Bar row.  I mean, the Squats weren't a breeze, but they weren't any harder than last workout, but the rest was a bit more difficult.  


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
200 @ 5
230 @ 5

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
160 @ 5

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
85 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 5


KW: 5x5, Legs, Chest, Back
28/12/2006


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I just started sprinting myself. And this shit sucks!!! I absolutly hate it. And to add to it, its fuckin cold out.



I'm just the opposite; I can't stand running for long distances, but I do enjoy spriting.

If you don't like sprinting, why not cut down on the time spent doing it by increasing the intensity?  Do what I'm doing; Do it up hill.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I can't run in cold weather....100 degree heat..I can deal with...cold? Nope



I used to think that I hated the cold.  I do, but it turns out that "cold" doesn't start for me until it gets around 10 degrees. 

I don't like running in the cold either, but it makes it more difficult.  Which I like.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I am going to be doing that the days I workout with my buddy. He has this huge hill by his house and we will run it for sprints. Damn I didnt know how slow I gotten. Or atleast it seems. I was fast, but now it seems like I am going to slow motion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I feel like crap.  Today was my first day of sprinting.  So...how many times did  I sprint?  Two.  Yep, just two.  But I had a few things working against me:
> I was a dumb ass and forgot the water.
> It was 36 degrees out.
> It was up hill.
> ...



36 isn't that cold.  It just takes longer to warm up.
100 yd sprints are tough enough without worrying about going up hill.
Start off using shorter distances and on a flat surface.  Then once you've got some stamina built up, go longer or up hills.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I like 10 yard sprints, haha...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

I hate running in the cold.  I always feel like fluid is building up in my lungs and I'll be hacking out flem the rest of the day.

I started sprinting last year to get ready for softball, and did all the work on a field with bases.  got in running and turning practice.  (Heck, it's the only time I really run full out, so why not do it there?)


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Squats are getting up there!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I like 10 yard sprints, haha...



60 feet between bases, DD.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> 60 feet between bases, DD.



Maybe he's hitting a lot of weak grounders to the pitcher.  That would prevent you from having to run the whole way...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont know what a weak grounder is!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Pylon said:


> I started sprinting last year to get ready for softball, and did all the work on a field with bases.  got in running and turning practice.  (Heck, it's the only time I really run full out, so why not do it there?)



Running first to third (or second to home) is different than just sprinting 40 yds straight.

I was doing this last year.  Sprint home to second, walk back to first.  Sprint first to third, walk back to second.  Sprint second to home.  That completes one round.  Try 5 or 6 of those.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont know what a weak grounder is!



OK, maybe a sharp grounder then?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont know what a weak grounder is!



Come watch me play.  You'd get to see a few.  

When I'm hitting well, I tend to hit from left-center to right-center.  If I swing too early, I tend to top the ball to the third baseman, so being quick from home to first is important to me!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Running first to third (or second to home) is different than just sprinting 40 yds straight.
> 
> I was doing this last year.  Sprint home to second, walk back to first.  Sprint first to third, walk back to second.  Sprint second to home.  That completes one round.  Try 5 or 6 of those.




Yup, pretty much the same as I was doing.  I timed myself on the different combos, then would time outfielders on getting rid of the ball once they got to it.  Picked up a coupld of extra bases through the season that way.  But only a couple.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Your quick!!??!?!

So you like to murder the pitcher hey..?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> When I'm hitting well, I tend to hit from left-center to right-center.



I'm a dead pull hitter, which is one reason I have gotten on the bat speed drills.  (But I think doing them will be helpful.)

I'm always surprised and amused by the left fielders who have seen me jerk the ball down the line twice, but refuse to move closer to it.  It's ok with me, but it seems like a poor choice...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your quick!!??!?!



He didn't say he was quick, just that it was important.  Heck, having 10%BF is important to me, but....


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

lol....well guys lets move this to my journal or TT's we are cluttering DOMS up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> lol....well guys lets move this to my journal or TT's we are cluttering DOMS up.




  Hope DOMS likes softball.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Hope DOMS likes softball.


I haven't liked any sort of baseball after I regained consciousness next to the pitcher's mound.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

No shit? I would feel the same!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> No shit? I would feel the same!



I was just kidding.  About not liking baseball, anyway.

I was sitting next to the pitcher's mound, talking to my friend during some batting practice. I'd done this numerious times before.  The next thing I know, I'm blinking my eyes open, looking at the sky and the faces of a lot of concerned people.  Seems the batter didn't connect with the ball too well and the ball took me in the head.

Thinking about it, I've taken way too many shots to the head.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thinking about it, I've taken way too many shots to the head.



Yes you have.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yes you have.


My sick, sick fufu.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

To bad it only took me 2 looks at that to get it.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)

Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

*Week 6, Day 2*

In regards to Squats and Incline Benching, it was a standard Day 2 workout.  Not too hard.

However, the Deads were a bit tough.  I may have to go with an RI of 3 on these next week ('next week'! How do you like _that_ bit of optimism!).  It's also chewing the shit out of my hands.  This time around I'm not using straps or gloves.  My grip is holding up though.


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
175 @ 5

Incline Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
85 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
135 @ 5

Deadlifts (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
150 @ 5
175 @ 5
205 @ 5
235 @ 5



KW: 5x5, chest, legs
30/12/2006


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Congratulations on another successful day of training.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Congratulations on another successful day of training.



Thanks, fufu. On day 3 I get to go for a PR in Squats!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

You got some pulling power DOMS!


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, fufu. On day 3 I get to go for a PR in Squats!



Noice! You'll get it.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You got some pulling power DOMS!


Thanks. My PR is 250. I'm looking forward to busting that after the 5x5 is over.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you pull conventional? How much do you weigh?


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Its like 170 something isnt it?


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 30, 2006)

Good stuff DOMS. It's cool that you have ditched the gloves and straps. It's motivating to see you training smart and tough...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Do you pull conventional? How much do you weigh?


I'm not sure what my form qualifies as.  I put my feet just outside my shoulders. I weight about 205; Though I haven't weighed myself since before Thanksgiving.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its like 170 something isnt it?



My weight? Hell no.  I'm 5'10" and weight in at 205 (see my previous comment, though).


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Good stuff DOMS. It's cool that you have ditched the gloves and straps. It's motivating to see you training smart and tough...




Thanks man.   It's like they say, "Success breeds success".  

I started my journal because life had been shit and I wasn't going to bend.  Now, this 5x5 program really speaks to me.  Every day that I make it further into the program, the further I want to go.  Hell, when I started I didn't think I'd really make it past week 4; Yet here I am in the middle of week 6.

I enjoy cruel, tortuous, challenges.  The harder, the better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm not sure what my form qualifies as.  I put my feet just outside my shoulders.



At the start of the deadlift, are your hands on the outside of your legs (conventional) or on the inside (sumo)?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> At the start of the deadlift, are your hands on the outside of your legs (conventional) or on the inside (sumo)?


They're on the inside. So it'd be sumo-style then.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Sumo - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Conventional -


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

The widths of sumo can vary alot however.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

Definitely sumo.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> The widths of sumo can vary alot however.



My feet are right between those two pictures.  But my hands are always on the inside.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

I pull sumo too, alot more comfortable for me.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> I pull sumo too, alot more comfortable for me.



Yeah, I felt that doing it conventiona-stylel placed more strain on the back.  But really, I just place my hands and feet where it feels most comfortable.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2006)

I've tried sumo several times, but I keep going back to conventional.  Conventional feels more natural to me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

I like sumo for 1 rep maxes but everything else in conventional.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Most powerlifters lift conventional for more weight. However if sumo feels comfortable for someone, then all means use it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

*Week 6, Day 3*


Okay, I broke one of the cardinal rules of this workout, I changed the weight.  I couldn't resist!  I was going for a PR in Squats and I was Benching at my max.  Just below my PR!  So I added 5 pounds to the 5th set of Benches to go for a PR.  Which I'm happy to say I did.

I'm going to take a break from this routine for a week, though.  I can feel a deep-seated pain in my back.  It's not the acute pain of a back injury, just the dull continuous pain of a back that hasn't had a break in six weeks.  I also have a pain at the top of my right calf on the outside.  I figure it's time for a break to do a complete healing.  I'll pick up on week 7 next Monday.

On an unrelated note, I watched Slither yesterday. If you like funny horror flicks, then give this one a try.  I like it because the reactions from the people are so believable.  They're none of that "ho-hum.  There's the monster, let's kill" crap.  It's the same reason that I like Big Trouble In Little China.

A quote from Slither:
<the girl is explaining the origin of the monster>
*Jack MacReady*: If I wasn't shittin' my pants right now, I'd be fuckin' fascinated. 

Squat (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
115 @ 5
145 @ 5
175 @ 5
200 @ 5
235 @ 3 - *PR*
175 @ 8

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
140 @ 5
165 @ 3 - *PR*
120 @ 8

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
85 @ 5
105 @ 5
125 @ 5
145 @ 5
170 @ 3
125 @ 8


KW: 5x5, chest, legs
01/01/2007


----------



## P-funk (Jan 1, 2007)

good job with the PRs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 1, 2007)

*PRs* are good.  Well done!


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats on the PR's!


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn right, PR's on the important lifts. Nice work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

THAT'S the way to start the New Year!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the support, guys!  It won't be until Week 7, Day 3 that I go for another PR.  It's be in Squats.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow!

I did yoga for the first time today.  I purchased Yoga 101 Workout - Props to Poses.  For my first time around, I only did 20 minutes.

During that time I did the hamstrings and back.  Man, that felt great!  I'm going to try to get in a session of 20 minutes or so 4 or 5 times a week.

This is certainly worth doing.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Yoga owns!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Wow!
> 
> I did yoga for the first time today.  I purchased Yoga 101 Workout - Props to Poses.  For my first time around, I only did 20 minutes.
> 
> ...



You couldn't find a DVD with a hot instructor? What gives?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yoga owns!


So I've learned.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> You couldn't find a DVD with a hot instructor? What gives?


Bitch, bitch, bitch...


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

I have done pilates, but never yoga. Are they similiar?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Date a dancer or a yoga instructor and you will get owned all the time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Date a dancer or a yoga instructor and you will get owned all the time.




I used to date someone into gymnastics, so yeah, I believe you.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have done pilates, but never yoga. Are they similiar?


I've never ever read about pilates.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have done pilates, but never yoga. Are they similiar?



That would be great. 



Triple Threat said:


> I used to date someone into gymnastics, so yeah, I believe you.



This would be better.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

I may take off for more than a week.  

I shoveled some snow last night and my lumbar started registering pain almost immediately.  It felt like a really, really bad pump.  The pain was intense.

My back is nowhere near healed yet.  

On a related note, I've been hungry 24/7.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Rest on an inclined chair and ice!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Rest on an inclined chair and ice!



I feel okay now. It was last night as I was shoving that it felt so bad.  Other than yoga, I'm not going to do any sort of exercising.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Good, those backs can be tricky.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds painful.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I shoveled some snow last night and my lumbar started registering pain almost immediately.  It felt like a really, really bad pump.  The pain was intense.
> 
> My back is nowhere near healed yet.



When did this (the back problem) start?  You've been squatting lately.  Any trouble with squats?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> When did this (the back problem) start?  You've been squatting lately.  Any trouble with squats?



I have no problems with Squats or Deads.

I hope I'm not giving the wrong impression here.  I don't have any acute pain like a pinched nerve or anything.  It's just that my spinal erectors feel fatigued and my lower back .  I noticed this building up from week 5.

I also get a feeling similar to a severe pump in my lumber area if I do more than moderate exercise.

All in all, I think I just need time to let the micro trauma heal completely.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2007)

Been to a chiropractor?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Been to a chiropractor?


I didn't see the need.  It's just sore muscles.  But I might go just for the good feeling that I get.

Just FYI, but I sleep just fine and have no loss of mobility.  As a matter of fact, I'm making strides in my stretching and yoga.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you sure it is just muscles.  Any nerve inpingments can have a wide arrange of feelings.  I dunno, the back is something I am very precautious with, having had a bad back since I was 15.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Are you sure it is just muscles.  Any nerve inpingments can have a wide arrange of feelings.  I dunno, the back is something I am very precautious with, having had a bad back since I was 15.



Sorry to hear that.  Is it chronic?

I'm pretty sure it's just that my muscles need a break.  Consider that I've done heavy Squats three times a week (at 15 sets per week) for a calendar time of 7 weeks.  I'm not surprised that my back needs so much time to recoup.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sounds painful.


It felt like I had done Squats for 5 sets of 20 reps at 60% max.  It was crazy.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, so much for the _minor_ back pain.

I was lying on the living room floor, just before I was going to get up, I stretched out and twisted my body.

All seemed well until I tried to get up.  I could barely move.  I felt an excrusiating pain in my lumbar area.  Even with a high pain tollerance, it took a Herculean effort to get up.  No joke, it took everything that I had to push the pain aside and get up.

I  went into the shower and did a hot and cold treatement on my back.  Which seemed to help a bit.  Then I took some ibuprofen and put Biofeeze on my lumbar.  For those that don't know, Biofreeze if a very good (and strong) topical pain killer.

After a little inspection, the problem seems to be localized to either side of my spine, just about the glutes.

Oh well, I'll have to wait and see how I feel in the morning.



KW: back pain, lumbar
01/07/2007


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

No radiating pain down the leg?


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes I get really intense back pain, but it is definantly muscular because when I foam roll it the pain goes away 100%. Have you tried foam rolling?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, fufu.

Nope, no shooting pain down the leg.  It's very localized.

And, again, no.  I haven't taken the time to get a foam roller.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

doing any better?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes I am.  Thanks, Burner.

I feel a lot better this morning.  I think that the pulled muscle is function corretly now.  I'm just getting some residual pain from the taunt muscle and from the muscle that had to compensate (such as the glutes).

I'm hoping to be 100% by tomorrow.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Is it chronic?



Nah nothing cronic, When I first injured it I could hardly even stand without being in agony.  It flairs up every now and a again, either when I am not being careful and lift incorrectly or I begin to put on a little too much weight.

Been told by my chiro that my lower back degeneration is simalar to that of a 50+ year old.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nah nothing cronic, When I first injured it I could hardly even stand without being in agony.  It flairs up every now and a again, either when I am not being careful and lift incorrectly or I begin to put on a little too much weight.
> 
> Been told by my chiro that my lower back degeneration is simalar to that of a 50+ year old.


Is there anything that you can do to fix it?  Some sort of surgery?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

I haven't really looked into options, it is just something I have accepted I will have to live with.  

Just keep my core strength levels up and keep the scale reasonable, and I can deal with it.

When my back goes it is quite a bit of pain for at least 1 week. and if it is bad up to 3 weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I haven't really looked into options, it is just something I have accepted I will have to live with.
> 
> Just keep my core strength levels up and keep the scale reasonable, and I can deal with it.
> 
> When my back goes it is quite a bit of pain for at least 1 week. and if it is bad up to 3 weeks.



Fair enough.  

When you back flairs up, you should use Biofreeze.  That stuff is increadible.  It's a topical pain killer.  I have a type of arthritis in my left should.  Even though the source of the pain is very deep, Biofreeze still kills the pain.

The pain killing portion is pretty much just menthol.  What makes this stuff so great is that it's able to transport the pain killer so deep into the tissue.

You can get it here (biofreeze.com).


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nah nothing cronic, When I first injured it I could hardly even stand without being in agony.  It flairs up every now and a again, either when I am not being careful and lift incorrectly or I begin to put on a little too much weight.
> *
> Been told by my chiro that my lower back degeneration is simalar to that of a 50+ year old.*



genetic?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hockey Injury...when I was 14-15

Got hit right in front of the Bench (no glass there) My back to the boards,  Legs trapped up agains the boards bent backwards over the boards.  Took about 1 year of therapy to get no constant pain.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> When you back flairs up, you should use Biofreeze.  That stuff is increadible.  It's a topical pain killer.  I have a type of arthritis in my left should.  Even though the source of the pain is very deep, Biofreeze still kills the pain.
> 
> ...



Yeah no pain medication seems to help.  As it is more nerve inpingments.  I will try that though, see if it may help.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

try finding an ART specialist.  They can help with nerve impingment.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Been told by my chiro that my lower back degeneration is simalar to that of a 50+ year old.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah no pain medication seems to help.  As it is more nerve inpingments.  I will try that though, see if it may help.


My mother broke her hip and she said that it really helped with the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> try finding an ART specialist.  They can help with nerve impingment.



If the impingment was caused by a change in bone structure, couldn't they just go in and shave the bone back a bit?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't have much to shave LOL

My L5 has deteriorated like 50%


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

My back is now at 95%.  I can bend over and touch my toes again.

On a positive note: Two of my clients (mid-20s woman) both thought that I was 25.  Yeah for good genes and a healthy life style.

Sadly, neither of them showed me their boobs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>




The original.

"A few months ago I stepped out onto the front steps of the building that I work in to make a phone call on my cell. As I was talking on the phone this car pulls up with four very hot looking girls who looked to be from 18 to 23 years old. Three of the girls exited the car. Two of the girls were leaving and the third way saying her goodbyes. Then, as the two girls started to walk away, the third girl (about 18 years old) looks up at me and whipped up her shirt showing me her very full and nearly gravity-defying breasts. Then she smiled, got into the car, and drove away."


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess we don't share the same humor.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> I guess we don't share the same humor.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll try again.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

Me like! >


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

It speaks to me on so many levels.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, my back still isn't 100%. This is so frustrating. It seems to be stuck around 90% or so. So I'll see if I can help it along with a stretching program. 

My plan is to stretch every day. Either in the morning or (when I've started working out again) after my workouts. Since I'm just starting, I'll stick with static stretching for now and include PNF stretching after I've hit my first goals. Which are:

 Place my palms on the floor, bending only at the waist, knees locked.
 Hook my hands behind my back, one over, one under, in both directions.
 Lay back flat from the knees.
I've created a program that includes 15 different stretches.  Each will be done for 4 reps with a 20 second hold.  For the most part, I'll start with the neck, work down to the shoulders, then down the arms all the way to the fingers.  Then I'll go to the torso and work my way down to the ankles.

I'll do some light calisthenics before the stretching workouts that don't take place after weight training.


KW: stretching, injury
13/01/2007


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> , bending only at the waist, knees locked.
> 
> Hook my hands behind my back, one over, one under, in both directions.
> Lay back flat from the knees.


again..make sure John H. isn't reading this...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> [/list]again..make sure John H. isn't reading this...


He's the one that gave me the goals.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2007)

*Week 7, Day 1*

Well that's great, that's just fuckin' great man. Now what the fuck am I supposed to do? Im in some real pretty shit now man... That's it man, game over man, game over! What the fuck am I gonna do now? What am I gonna do?

Yep, I've failed to do the required sets and reps.  Yeah, I only failed by 1 rep (on my final set of Squats), but I'm done.  Even after two weeks off, I feel stale.  Ladys and gentlemen, adapation has occured.  Which is fine, I need to try something different. Both physically and mentally.

But, lest you think that I went out with a whimper, I decided to finish off with two PRs.  I chopped up the end of my Bench routine to go for the PR there.

So, what next?  I'd like to focus on something fun.  I'm going to work on my core and on speed.  I'll hit the Training forum for some ideas.

Thanks again to all those that showed me so much support while I was on this program.  You guys made a difference; And you know who your are!


Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
120 @ 5
150 @ 5
180 @ 5
205 @ 5
240 @ 4 *- PR*

Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
80 @ 5
100 @ 5
120 @ 5
170 @ 5 *- PR*

T-Bar Row (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
85 @ 5
110 @ 5
130 @ 5
150 @ 5
170 @ 5




KW: 5x5, chest, legs, back
01/15/2007


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *Squat (RI 3, 1/x/1/x)
> 240 @ 4 - PR
> 
> Bench (RI 2, 1/x/1/x)
> ...


*

 *


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

That sucks man. Hopefully you will have better luck with your new training program.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>



Thanks, Trips!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That sucks man. Hopefully you will have better luck with your new training program.



It didn't suck.  The program worked for me for 7 weeks.  I put 20 pounds on both my Bench and my Squat.  I also have a noticeable increase in chest & leg size.  Even my glutes look better.  

Hell, initially I didn't think that I'd make it through week 4, but I made it to day 1 or week 7.  So I surpassed my goal, too.

This program is great!  I recommend it to any beginner or intermediate weight trainer.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It didn't suck.  The program worked for me for 7 weeks.  I put 20 pounds on both my Bench and my Squat.  I also have a noticeable increase in chest & leg size.  Even my glutes look better.
> 
> Hell, initially I didn't think that I'd make it through week 4, but I made it to day 1 or week 7.  So I surpassed my goal, too.
> 
> This program is great!  I recommend it to any beginner or intermediate weight trainer.



You misunderstood me. It sucks that you program isn't still providing gains, not that your program sucks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You misunderstood me. It sucks that you program isn't still providing gains, not that your program sucks.



Don't make me come over there and have you beat me up!!! 

Got it.  Yeah, I'd like to have kept getting the gains that I was making.  But now I really need to focus on diet and losing about 15 pounds of fat.  Plus, training for core stability and speed sound like fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 16, 2007)

You know i bet its your mind that has adapted not your body.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You know i bet its your mind that has adapted not your body.



Possibly.  I did feel bored.  

Another factor is, in the past, I've always stopped at _technical _failure.  With this program (in the last two weeks) I was going beyond technical failure too much.

When you're a n00b and train alone, technical failure is a life saver.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the PRs - 20 lbs is awesome. 

I love changing to a new program...so refreshing and motivating. What are you thinking of moving onto?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the PRs - 20 lbs is awesome.
> 
> I love changing to a new program...so refreshing and motivating. What are you thinking of moving onto?



I want to work on my core stability and my agility.  I have a thread fishing for ideas in the Training forum.  I'm also working on my flexibility.

I figure that I'll do that for two months and then go back to the low and heavy.


----------



## fufu (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm sure those T-nation "exercises you've never done" articles will come in handy. You should try renegade rows, one of my favorite exercises for core strength. That is if you have dumb bells.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

So what ya gonna do now? Any ideas?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> So what ya gonna do now? Any ideas?



  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Yep, I'm going to do a routine that focuses on strength and core stabilty.  I'm going to start a new journal for it.

Well, this is pretty much gonna be my last post in this thread.

I figured that I close with some praise.

First, some praise for the Madcow variant of Bill Starr's 5x5 program.  For a n00b like me, this very structured routine was gold.  No program I've done so far has presented such a clear challenge.  The defined goals for each workout crated many short-term goals that really pushed me to achieve.

The end result is that I've put more muscle on my body and weight on the bar than with any other program I've done.  

I should note that I still don't think it's a routine suited to the advanced lifter.  I think that at that level you're too close to your potential to add 2.5% on your weights week after week.  But it's great for the beginner or intermediate lifter.

Lastly, and more importantly, I want to thank all the great people that dropped in and extolled me to new personal heights in body building.  It may just be words to most people, but to me it was a few more pounds on the bar.

Thanks very much for your support!


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

You the man! Congratulations on completed program.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yep, I'm going to do a routine that focuses on strength and core stabilty.  I'm going to start a new journal for it.
> 
> Well, this is pretty much gonna be my last post in this thread.



Oh Crap.    No wait.  That's the other journal.   OK, bye.    See you in the new journal.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice closing post in this excellent journal. Cant wait to see the next!


----------

